# Minor Races Thread 2015 - [SPOILERS]



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jan 2015)

The minor day race thread seemed to work not too bad last year, started by @Flying_Monkey, but also lurked into minor stage races as well - so I thought we should/could have a thread to discuss those day and stage races unlikely to warrant/attract a thread of their own.

This coming Sunday (01.02.15) sees three 1.1 events, the Grand Prix Cycliste la Marseillaise, the Trofeo Palma and Cadel Evans Great Ocean Road Race. 

Then there is Etoile de Besseges stage race from 04.02.15 - 08.02.15, which I always (still) see as the start of the cycling season proper - call me an old stuck in the past Euro-centric duffer if you must...

Anyway, the thread is here is you want/need.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Jan 2015)

Trofeo Palma being just one of four races making up the Mallorca Challenge. Elia Viviani took second on his Team Sky debut yesterday in the Trofeo Ses Salines. Today they go again in the Trofeo Andratx-Mirador d'Es Colomer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jan 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Trofeo Palma being just one of four races making up the Mallorca Challenge. Elia Viviani took second on his Team Sky debut yesterday in the Trofeo Ses Salines. Today they go again in the Trofeo Andratx-Mirador d'Es Colomer.



Ah, is that how it works!? I had spotted a number of tweets re the Mallorca Challenge but didn't realise what it was.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Ah, is that how it works!? I had spotted a number of tweets re the Mallorca Challenge but didn't realise what it was.


It's kinda like a stage race but teams can chop and change lineups between races so it has to be classed as four one-dayers. Nice bit of competitive race practice in the sun.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jan 2015)

I'm already glad I started this thread.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2015)

I see Greipel came in 9th. New strategy for him this year considering that he normally starts the season by cleaning up at the TdU


----------



## The Couch (30 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I see Greipel came in 9th. New strategy for him this year considering that he normally starts the season by cleaning up at the TdU


Yep, he told (before the season) he wants to make sure to be at full strength during the early season-classics (i.e. the "Flanders races"), since he has been missing out on very nice results in those races during the past 2-3 seasons, which is why he intentionally wanted to change his build up


----------



## raindog (30 Jan 2015)

I've been to spectate the Etoile de Bessèges live for years - can't do that anymore, as I've moved to the other side of the country. I'll miss seeing Poulidor up on the podium with the youngsters. 
Hopefully, I'll be able to join in later in the year with some racing in my new region.
I often find the smaller pro races more interesting than the big televised jobbies with all the stars.
This will be a good thread.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jan 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Today they go again in the Trofeo Andratx-Mirador d'Es Colomer.



And it's a win for MTN-Qhubeka and Steve Cummings


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2015)

I like Cummings and it looks like he beat the man we love to hate!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jan 2015)

A wee toast to Steve, conqueror of evil


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Jan 2015)

Props to Cummings. Canny signing for MTN-Qhubeka. Good to see a strong showing from another Sky newbie, Leopold Konig, too.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2015)

Brian Smith will be happy!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Brian Smith will be happy!



He's just tweeted a link to this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=85114404&x-yt-ts=1422579428&v=nWqszhbXQM0#t=35


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

raindog said:


> I've been to spectate the Etoile de Bessèges live for years - can't do that anymore, as I've moved to the other side of the country. I'll miss seeing Poulidor up on the podium with the youngsters.
> Hopefully, I'll be able to join in later in the year with some racing in my new region.
> I often find the smaller pro races more interesting than the big televised jobbies with all the stars.
> This will be a good thread.



I have mentioned this elsewhere, after my weekend trip to Belfast last year to watch the start of the Giro I plan on an annual cycling watching holiday; this year it's Flanders, and next year it may very well be Besseges for a few days  I started a list last night of events I'd like to see - I hope I have a few years of life left in me yet or else I'm never going to see them all if I can only afford one event per year!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I like Cummings and it looks like he beat the man we love to hate!



Looks like the man we love to hate is attacking today


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

And it looks like his attacking has worked, he's now alone with 30 km to go. One other 30" behind and the peloton at 2'20". Two climbs left, a cat 2 and a cat 3.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> And it looks like his attacking has worked, he's now alone with 30 km to go. One other 30" behind and the peloton at 2'20". Two climbs left, a cat 2 and a cat 3.


Booo!
Where are keeping up with this?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

Konig trying to chase him down


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Booo!
> Where are keeping up with this?



twitter. mostly MTN-Qhubeka but Movistar and Lotto also have a good feed


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

5km to go, Valverde still out front - Wellens now giving chase with Konig behind


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

ValvPiti wins, Wellens 2nd, Konig 3rd


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

Both arms out ready for injection in celebration


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

And a good showing from young Eritrean rider Merhawi Kudus who placed in 10th

edit - he also wins most combative rider


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

Today's highlights:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7UtZXNFB_A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

The Cofidis rider (looking at the startlist it was Loic Chetout) with his bike wrapped round the roadside barrier looked to be in considerable pain!
As did Sutherland of Movistar, who broke his collarbone.

I hadn't realised there was a young GB team taking part, only spotted that when looking at the start list.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> And a good showing from young Eritrean rider Merhawi Kudus who placed in 10th
> 
> edit - he also wins most combative rider



He also showed quite a bit the day before. He's got some talent.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> He also showed quite a bit the day before. He's got some talent.



This is what I love about these "minor races", you find out about the less well know riders who graft away and who are (imo) just as worthy of our attention, and sometime more so, than the stars.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2015)

So, Cadel Evans Great Bike Race in Australia - looks a bit dreich, so perfect for Haussler imo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2015)

And they are off - Cuddles looks like he is happy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2015)

And in today's Trofeo Palma, after a number of attacks which failed, Hernández, Intziarte and Zuazubiskar have 4'45" lead over the peloton after 82km.


----------



## thom (1 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> And in today's Trofeo Palma, after a number of attacks which failed, Hernández, Intziarte and Zuazubiskar have 4'45" lead over the peloton after 82km.


Good to know Marmion. 
At a time when most eyes are down under rooting for a plucky Scot, it's good to know where your true priorities lie.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2015)

thom said:


> Good to know Marmion.
> At a time when most eyes are down under rooting for a plucky Scot, it's good to know where your true priorities lie.


Cycling on twitter, tennis on TV - I'm not a fan of tennis tbh but I can't find a decent film on any of the channels. And Mrs Marion has stated she intends to watch the tennis when she comes home very soon so it would be foolish of me to start watching a film even if there was.

GP Marseillaise starts soon.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2015)

Trofeo Palma result:
1. Matteo Pelucchi
2. Andre Greipel
3. Ben Swift


In GP Marseillaise, a group of 5 have a 7'15" lead with 75km to go.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2015)

Pim Ligthart (Lotto Soudal) wins the bunch sprint to take the GP le Marseillaise, Kenneth Vanbilsen of Cofidis takes 2nd (Edit, and the 3rd placed rider was Antoine Demoitié in the natty yellow and red kit)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> Trofeo Palma result:
> 1. Matteo Pelucchi
> 2. Andre Greipel
> 3. Ben Swift


...and Russ Downing a creditable 8th!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> ...and Russ Downing a creditable 8th!



A slightly more creditable 7th according to Cyclingnews...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Feb 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> A slightly more creditable 7th according to Cyclingnews...


Says 8th here http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Trofeo_Playa_de_Palma_Palma_2015


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Says 8th here http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Trofeo_Playa_de_Palma_Palma_2015



Official results here: http://vueltamallorca.com/download/challenge-2015/clasificaciones-trofeo4.pdf

Seems he was actually 7th.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Feb 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Official results here: http://vueltamallorca.com/download/challenge-2015/clasificaciones-trofeo4.pdf
> 
> Seems he was actually 7th.


He's 7th in the provisional results (page 2) On page 3 of that pdf he's dropped to 8th with the inclusion of Spartacus.


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2015)

seven and a half-th?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> He's 7th in the provisional results (page 2) On page 3 of that pdf he's dropped to 8th with the inclusion of Spartacus.



Ah...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Feb 2015)

Three stage races kick off tomorrow: the Herald Sun Tour in Oz, the Dubai tour in er... Dubai (a 2.HC race so not so minor really) and the Etoile de Bessèges in southern France. Some strong line ups involved.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2015)

Ah yes, hark the approaching tours of Dubai, Qatar and Oman - the "good muslim trilogy" on the UCI calendar.


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2015)

I think Dubai was on Sky last year so I'm really, really looking forward to the scenery in this one.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Feb 2015)

Oman at least actually has some variety. It would be awesome if they did a Tour of Yemen, which really does have some serious mountains, but they might all get shot. It's a country with a heavily armed population.


----------



## The Couch (4 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I think Dubai was on Sky last year so I'm really, really looking forward to the scenery in this one.


Yes, last year was amazing: the Burj Khalifa from the sea side in the opening stage, from the land side in the next stage and ending with a tour around it in the final stage (of course combined with the Palm islands each time) 

The only negative was that they had the one stage where they rode in a different area... can't believe why they wouldn't grab the opportunity to show the tower some more


----------



## The Couch (4 Feb 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Oman at least actually has some variety. It would be awesome if they did a Tour of Yemen, which really does have some serious mountains, but they might all get shot. It's a country with a heavily armed population.


They can call it the "Cycling Paris - Dakar"  .... sponsored by AQAP and the Houthis

... by the way, Government Agents who are reading this (probably guided here by a "dangerous words search engine"), say hello to my little friend called Sarcasm... and please don't arrest me


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2015)

Cav wins the opener in Dubai from a fast finishing Guardini. And takes the jersey of course!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Cav wins the opener in Dubai from a fast finishing Guardini. And takes the jersey of course!



Yeah, he almost messed up there!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV9UdMvA2gg


----------



## The Couch (4 Feb 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, he almost messed up there!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV9UdMvA2gg



Could they make it any less obvious to recognize teams/riders by having more black shirts around? 

Can't hardly believe what I am writing here... but looking at those heli-shots, I welcome the clearly distinctive fluo yellow Saxo shirts


----------



## The Couch (4 Feb 2015)

Kris Boeckmans (Lotto) takes the first stage of the Etoile de Besseges, winning the sprint ahead of Edward Theuns
(that last one might be a name to remember, Topsport Vlaanderen has a knack at finding talent)


----------



## raindog (4 Feb 2015)

INRNG on Bessèges - worth a read
http://inrng.com/2015/02/dubai-besseges-races/#more-23618


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, he almost messed up there!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV9UdMvA2gg



Yep, had to go from a longer way than ideal with Sabatini only doing a few metres on the front!


----------



## tug benson (5 Feb 2015)

Good win for Viviani


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Feb 2015)

There were all kinds of shenanigans going on in the front his time! Lots of lead-out mean obstucting other teams etc. Giant-Alpecin got really messed up, hence Degenkolb ending up nowhere. Sky played it just right this time, helped by the fact that Guardini went early (because he was on his own) and Cav felt obliged to follow, leaving Viviani really to ride his own race.


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2015)

Cav would have won that a couple of years ago although it's no bad thing that the competition is tougher these days.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2015)

Always good to see MarioCartesque street furniture in the build up to a sprint.


----------



## Hont (6 Feb 2015)

Degenkolb with a massive effort. I'm betting he wishes La Manie was still in MSR now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Feb 2015)

That was a great finish by Degenkolb - his training over the last year has clearly moved even further away from being a pure sprinter (not that he ever was), to being a puncheur, and I think we will see him right in the mix for some of the classics and semi-classics this year. And always great to see Valverde being beaten. Good ride by Cav too - he could still get the overall if he gets some bonus seconds tomorrow.


----------



## The Couch (6 Feb 2015)

It's hard to admit... but it does seem that the most consistent rider of last year (Valvpiti) has started this season in a very similar way and might again be a mighty adversary the whole year through


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That was a great finish by Degenkolb - his training over the last year has clearly moved even further away from being a pure sprinter (not that he ever was), to being a puncheur, and I think we will see him right in the mix for some of the classics and semi-classics this year. And always great to see Valverde being beaten.



Yep, great bit of riding by Degenkolb and even more satisfying that he beat Valverde on a stage made for him and which most thought he'd take (if you count "a couple of pundits I saw on twitter" and me as "most".)


----------



## raindog (6 Feb 2015)

yeah, I was waiting for Degenkolb to come good - I like that lad.
And Cav still up front after a 17% climb - excellent! Apparently he's targeting M/SR - wouldn't it be great if he could pull that off again?

With the passage of time, am I the only one who worries about Gilbert's "amazing season"?


----------



## raindog (7 Feb 2015)

bloody hell - Cav even had time to look over his shoulder before crossing the line today


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> bloody hell - Cav even had time to look over his shoulder before crossing the line today


It wasn't the finish I expected. Cavendish had some biting comments about "other teams" in his post-race interview.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Feb 2015)

Great stuff from Etixx Quick Step 
Now for Qatar, Boonen and Terpstra, starts tomorrow. We don't seem to be getting it on Eurosport though


----------



## raindog (8 Feb 2015)

plenty of little vids here of this year's Bessèges - nice ambiance - enjoy, I doubt this race will carry on much longer
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Etoile+de+Bessèges+2015

I suppose you all know about Tour Med being cancelled this year? 
http://www.letourmed.fr/


----------



## The Couch (8 Feb 2015)

Gallopin took yesterdays stage in Besseges, current leader before today's TT: Theuns 
(...I warned you guys )


----------



## carling (8 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> It wasn't the finish I expected. Cavendish had some biting comments about "other teams" in his post-race interview.



Do you have a link to this interview?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Feb 2015)

Bob Jungels wins the TT, not sure if he gets the overall tho at the Etoile des Besseges

edit: Jungels takes the overall, with Tony Gallopin 2nd and Kris Boeckmans 3rd


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2015)

Rojas - (heavily linked to Ferrari) wins the opener in Qatar.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Feb 2015)

carling said:


> Do you have a link to this interview?


It was live on British Eurosport via the host broadcaster, straight after the finish. Might be on Youtube.


----------



## thom (8 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> Bob Jungels wins the TT, not sure if he gets the overall tho at the Etoile des Besseges
> 
> edit: Jungels takes the overall, with Tony Gallopin 2nd and Kris Boeckmans 3rd


Some reading material:
http://rouleur.cc/journal/riders/bob-jungels-“i-want-be-legend”


----------



## The Couch (9 Feb 2015)

The UCI would disagree with putting the Tour of Qatar here... but we know better 

Rojas took the win in a selected bunch sprint yesterday (against some pretty big names: Demare, Sagan, Boonen, Guardini, Kristoff and Bouhanni)
EBH andd Pozzato got missed out on the 1st peloton because of the cross winds, showing potentially a hint that a huge improve in their form isn't to be expected
Kittel also missed the sprint because of this, but that's less of a surprise or worry

Some extra comments:
Van Avermaet got some extra training in (since he couldn't contain himself) ... he is really desperately awaiting the upcoming classics to (try to) grab a big win
"Lesser names" but with some nice Classic results in the past: Breschel, Bozic and Vandenbergh also showed willingness to get some extra mileage in them
Jasper Stuyven has a nice 6th place, I am telling you know, he is going to get multiple top 20 placings in the "Classics" races and Cancellara will have an excellent teammate in him


----------



## The Couch (9 Feb 2015)

2nd stage of Qatar was much more windy (causing a much more shattered peloton)

Kristoff takes it in a sprint before with Guardini, Van Avermaet, Sagan and Boonen.
Other names that were in the bunch: Rowe, Stannard, Blythe, Stuyven and Terpstra


----------



## BrumJim (9 Feb 2015)

Wiggins gets to wear his rainbow jersey tomorrow. It'll be a rare sight.


----------



## Chris Norton (9 Feb 2015)

Cannot understand why some web sites are saying Wiggins is off the pace in a race he's probably using to get classic's fit. You don't have to win every blinking race you turn up for! Anyway, sounds like the wind had a major say today.

We'll know better how they are all going after the TT.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Feb 2015)

Yogi Stannard did well on this TT course last year. Terpstra and Bodnar are the best TT-ers in the top 10 so I'm sure they'll be right up there.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Feb 2015)

The Italian season is now getting under way with the GP Costa degli Etruschi. It was won by Manuel Belletti ahead of Davide Vigano and Niccolo Bonifazio but just off the podium in 4th was Russell Downing, now riding for Cult Energy.


----------



## raindog (10 Feb 2015)

If anyone wants to see Brad in his nice new worlds jersey
http://www.sportingvideo.tv/20150208/vv54d6c57692cda0.33731195-999829.html

EDIT
Terpstra got it and takes over on general
Great ride from Stannard


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Feb 2015)

Great to see Etixx-Quick Step in the lead again, what a fantastic start to the season they're having. And beating Wiggins too, always good to see.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Great to see Etixx-Quick Step in the lead again, what a fantastic start to the season they're having. And beating Wiggins too, always good to see.



Really, why is it good? I can understand when people are happy that someone like Valverde or other unrepentant drug users are beaten, but Wiggins has a sound reputation in that area. He's an unpredictable person and rider, but I can't see that there's anything that is especially pleasurable in seeing him get beaten as opposed to anyone else (say, Cancellara, for example). 

On the whole I prefer to see a great ride by whoever wins, and in this case Terpstra fully deserves the victory.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Great to see Etixx-Quick Step in the lead again, what a fantastic start to the season they're having. And beating Wiggins too, always good to see.


Wiggins, for all his left field outbursts, is a class act with a fantastically eclectic palmares. A genuine one-off who I respect.
Why are you such an OPQS supporter, if I may ask? I tend to like individual riders rather than a football team supporter allegiance.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> If anyone wants to see Brad in his nice new worlds jersey
> http://www.sportingvideo.tv/20150208/vv54d6c57692cda0.33731195-999829.html
> 
> EDIT
> ...


Stannard seems to have come back looking pretty strong. Could be a contender in the Classics again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Feb 2015)

Etixx-Quick Step are a class act. Wiggins is an arrogant prima donna.


----------



## raindog (11 Feb 2015)

Brad has said that in 25 years time you'll probably see him marshalling on an evening ten somewhere. 
Seems like the exact opposite of an "arrogant prima donna" to me.


----------



## The Couch (11 Feb 2015)

Some random info/thoughts:
Van Keirsbulck and Stannard impress as non-TT specialists and both show that they are built to bash against the wind 
Luke Rowe has also shown some nice form in Qatar 
Stuyven (who is still a bit unknown to me/all) apparently doesn't really have a good TT... shame
Wiggins also shared in an interview he is going to join just about all the Flemish classics in prep for Paris Roubaix, he is going all-in this year

And in a complete surprise move, Guardini has announced he is going to ride the Tour of Langkawi this year


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Feb 2015)

Stage 4 of Qatar started 1 hour and 10 minutes early due to strong headwinds...


----------



## The Couch (11 Feb 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Wiggins gets to wear his rainbow jersey tomorrow. It'll be a rare sight.


He showed more than just his rainbow jersey ... not really a fan of his tattoo choice


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2015)

The Couch said:


> He showed more than just his rainbow jersey ... not really a fan of his tattoo choice


That nipple is pretty realistic though, you have to admit


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Feb 2015)

Kristoff again today. Sagan in second, which is the first time we've really seen him this season. Adam Blythe was up there too - not quite sure if he was 3rd or 4th tough.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> That nipple is pretty realistic though, you have to admit



Not the first tit to appear in this thread


----------



## oldroadman (12 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Etixx-Quick Step are a class act. Wiggins is an arrogant prima donna.


Almost beyond comment. The "arrogant prima donna" who has won the tour, Olympics, worlds. He's not perfect, flawed a bit just like all of us, and not PC. Who cares? Compared with a lot of the "athletes" who get a fortune for ball-kicking, he's a model of restraint. And if you ever met him, a funny bloke with a naughty sense of humour. It's called being a Londoner!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Feb 2015)

Tour of Qatar Stage 5: exactly the same podium as Stage 4: Kristoff, Sagan, Arndt...


----------



## Crackle (12 Feb 2015)

Is this the year that Sagan finally needs to win something significant?


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Is this the year that Sagan finally needs to win something significant?


I think that was last year...
...but your point stands.
Didn't we have a longish thread last year about whether he needs to refocus? I hope he does win something big, a classic would be nice.


----------



## Crackle (12 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I think that was last year...
> ...but your point stands.
> Didn't we have a longish thread last year about whether he needs to refocus? I hope he does win something big, a classic would be nice.


True: Let's see if he has refocused.


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> True: Let's see if he has refocused.


Interestingly there's an article on CN where Hushovd says he warned off EBH joining Tinkoff.
_“I do not think the image of Tinkoff could be reconciled with how Edvald is as a person.”_
Hmmm!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2015)

Just spotted a couple of pics posted on twitter by Theo Bos of his stitches after his fall today


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Feb 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Almost beyond comment. The "arrogant prima donna" who has won the tour, Olympics, worlds. He's not perfect, flawed a bit just like all of us, and not PC. Who cares? Compared with a lot of the "athletes" who get a fortune for ball-kicking, he's a model of restraint. And if you ever met him, a funny bloke with a naughty sense of humour. It's called being a Londoner!


Some people like him, yes I get that. It's just that I'm not one of them, that's all. No big deal.


----------



## The Couch (13 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Is this the year that Sagan Van Avermaet finally needs to win something significant?


Fixed that for you 

(Although Sagan was of course heralded as a much bigger talent, he still is about 5 years younger, so still has some time in comparison)

(By the way, the above sentence could also have applied to EB Hagen, but the huge potential he has shown in mostly 2009-2011 seems already so long ago, that I don't really believe in it anymore until he starts showing better form)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Feb 2015)

Sam Bennett (Bora Argon 18) wins stage 6 at Qatar, Guardini 2nd, Bouhanni 3rd

Final GC:
Terpstra
Bodnar
Kristoff


----------



## The Couch (13 Feb 2015)

Kristoff won 2 seconds in an intermediate sprint to bring him within GC-lead, only needing to win the stage, but he didn't even get a top 10 finish
So Terpstra takes it for the 2nd year in a row


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2015)

That's a huge win for Sam Bennett given Guardini's form last week and to scalp Bouhanni too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> That's a huge win for Sam Bennett given Guardini's form last week and to scalp Bouhanni too.



And all three riders who had hardly been visible in any of the previous sprints....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Feb 2015)

Great win from Sam Bennett. And another great win too from Etixx-Quick Step, what a start to the season they are having


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Feb 2015)

Rein Taaramäe wins Vuelta a Murcia; another rider who I used to like and had a lot of promise a few years ago, who then "disappeared", and is now at Astana. Mmmm


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Feb 2015)

Another Etixx-Quick Step win today, Cav wins the Clasica Almeria with Renshaw 3rd


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Feb 2015)

La Tropicale Amissa Bongo starts tomorrow - a race with more jerseys than stages, the 2014 edition was most entertaining.


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> La Tropicale Amissa Bongo starts tomorrow - a race with more jerseys than stages, the 2014 edition was most entertaining.


Bongo!!!


----------



## The Couch (16 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> Rein Taaramäe ...who then "disappeared", and is now at Astana.


Funny how a different setting can give a man so much new energy, right? 

On a lighter note... nice to see Stybar taking 3rd place in the race after his 2 horrible crashes in Ardooie
Seems like he will be fit for the season


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2015)

Tunisian Rafaa Chtioui solos to victory in the first stage in Tropicale Amissa Bongo, with the second placed rider almost 2 minutes behind. Seems a decent lead, with the majority coming in over 4 minutes down.


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2015)

Tour of Oman starting today, Andalucia tomorrow and Algarve on Thursday.
You can see how the cost of running a team would rack up.


----------



## The Couch (17 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Tour of Oman starting today...


Guardini takes the first stage (ahead of Boonen and Pelucchi)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> Tunisian Rafaa Chtioui solos to victory in the first stage.



And he also won stage 2, this time a sprint finish.


----------



## The Couch (18 Feb 2015)

ToO: Cancellara takes the 2nd stage in a sprint of a slimmed down bunch


----------



## Rustybucket (18 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Tour of Oman starting today, Andalucia tomorrow and Algarve on Thursday.
> You can see how the cost of running a team would rack up.


 
Is the tour of Oman on any TV?
Cant see it on Eurosport - Im sure it was on last year???


----------



## The Couch (18 Feb 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Is the tour of Oman on any TV?
> Cant see it on Eurosport - Im sure it was on last year???


I believe that, unless if you have "Oman Sport", there isn't any tv coverage


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2015)

British success in Tropicale Amissa Bongo - Dan McLay takes stage 3


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Feb 2015)

Meanwhile, Contador wears the yellow jersey at Ruta del Sol. Froome at 8 seconds.


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> British success in Tropicale Amissa Bongo - Dan McLay takes stage 3


http://cyclingquotes.com/news/mclay_takes_first_pro_win_in_the_tropicale_amissa_bongo/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> http://cyclingquotes.com/news/mclay_takes_first_pro_win_in_the_tropicale_amissa_bongo/



And here he is after the stage, either being interviewed or getting his beard trimmed:


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Feb 2015)

Another win from Etixx Quick Step, Meersman wins today's stage of Algarve


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Feb 2015)

Just finished watching the Ruta del Sol coverage. Crashes near the end of stage 1a saw some big names lose loads of time. The biggest crash seemed to be caused by my avatar Kiryienka unclipping and veering over. Eek.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Feb 2015)

Weird seeing Nicolas Roche in Sky kit


----------



## The Couch (19 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Just finished watching the Ruta del Sol coverage. Crashes near the end of stage 1a saw some big names lose loads of time. The biggest crash seemed to be caused by my avatar Kiryienka unclipping and veering over. Eek.


Surprise, surprise... amongst the victims were the Belgian and Dutch riders from Lotto and the-other-Lotto
(the trend of the past years in the TdF seems to continue)

One of the victims is Louis Vervaecke, who has quitted with - most likely - a concussion. A real shame, I was really hoping to see how he would fare this first pro-season since he is Belgian's most likely best shot at a GT contender in the upcoming decade (considering his youth results)


----------



## The Couch (19 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another win from Etixx Quick Step, Meersman wins today's stage of Algarve


Although he's probably very happy with the win, he might have preferred it to happen on another day or in another race
he needed to go through the full podium ceremony, which took *47 minutes*!  (going 4 times unto the podium)

Do these organizers even understand what kind of effort it takes to race (let alone win a race)?


----------



## raindog (19 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Just finished watching the Ruta del Sol coverage. Crashes near the end of stage 1a saw some big names lose loads of time. The biggest crash seemed to be caused by my avatar Kiryienka unclipping and veering over. Eek.


yep, riders coming down like ninepins - the way that second crash happened was bonkers - never seen anything quite like that 
both crashes here
http://cyclingtv.neulion.com/cycling/console.jsp?&id=3367


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> yep, riders coming down like ninepins - the way that second crash happened was bonkers - never seen anything quite like that
> both crashes here
> http://cyclingtv.neulion.com/cycling/console.jsp?&id=3367


Wow - that Kiryenka one was crazy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Wow - that Kiryenka one was crazy.


Bonkers, how to wipe out most of the peloton part 1


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Feb 2015)

Just seen that Geraint Thomas won today's stage of Volta a Algarve and goes into the leader's jersey.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Just seen that Geraint Thomas won today's stage of Volta a Algarve and goes into the leader's jersey.


Excellent - this should be the year he ups his game.


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2015)

Is he looking a bit thinner this year, his arms do?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Feb 2015)

What a difference in sports coverage between BBC and France24, BBC no mention whole F24 has cover of track and several UCI races on the regular bulletins.


----------



## raindog (20 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Is he looking a bit thinner this year, his arms do?


Certainly looks like it in that photo.
He always looked a bit too hefty to me.


----------



## raindog (20 Feb 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> What a difference in sports coverage between BBC and France24, BBC no mention whole F24 has cover of track and several UCI races on the regular bulletins.


Do you mean FranceO ?
http://www.franceo.fr/emission/cyclisme-sur-piste/diffusion-du-20-02-2015-20h00
it's number 19 on my remote


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> Do you mean FranceO ?
> http://www.franceo.fr/emission/cyclisme-sur-piste/diffusion-du-20-02-2015-20h00
> it's number 19 on my remote


France24 a news channel, in english.


----------



## raindog (20 Feb 2015)

ah right - I never get as far as 24


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

Contador blows everyone away on the last climb. Froome fighting back to 2nd, 30 secs back with 3.5km to go.
Plus ca change


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2015)

It's like the Vuelta again.


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2015)

Contador blew everyone away and then the helicopter blew the hoardings away.


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2015)

And another hilltop finish tomorrow , will he do it again, ..and contador says hes not in top form yet


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

Geraint Thomas comes in 3rd in the ITT at V a Algarve
Good result from him and reinforces his lead . Kwiat probably 2nd now (edit - TM 2nd)

Tony Martin (Etixx-QuickStep), 21m51s
Adriano Malori (Movistar), 21m51s
Geraint Thomas (Sky), 21m54s
Michal Kwiatkowski (Katusha), 22m00s
Anton Vorobyev (Katusha), 22m10s
Jonathan Castroviejo (Movistar), 22m17s
Rein Taaramae (Astana), 22m17s
Luis León Sánchez (Astana), 22m23s
Sergei Chernetski (Katusha), 22m25s
Tiago Machado (Katusha), 22m28s


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

He makes me smile on Twitter!
*
UK Cycling Expert* ‏@*ukcyclingexpert* 34m34 minutes ago

Double victory for Team GB in Portugal. Norfolk's Tony Martin won the timed trial and Thomas Geraint retains the leader's overalls.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Contador blows everyone away on the last climb. Froome fighting back to 2nd, 30 secs back with 3.5km to go.
> Plus ca change





Crackle said:


> It's like the Vuelta again.





roadrash said:


> And another hilltop finish tomorrow , will he do it again, ..and contador says hes not in top form yet



He was 26 seconds slower then Horner on the Alto de Hazallanas.

Obviously he's not as old as Horner so he can only get better as the years pass.


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

Froome substantially in second place but also 3 other Sky riders in the top 8, Kennaugh, Siutsou and Nieve.


----------



## raindog (20 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Froome substantially in second place but also 3 other Sky riders in the top 8, Kennaugh, Siutsou and Nieve.


Kennaugh was fantastic today, and wasn't it great to see the national jersey up front on a climb?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Feb 2015)

Nice to see Kudus in the top 10 too...


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Nice to see Kudus in the top 10 too...


I can't believe you missed the kudos to Kudus open goal though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I can't believe you missed the kudos to Kudus open goal though.



That will rapidly become like 'it's curtains for Karpets", won't it?


----------



## HF2300 (20 Feb 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That will rapidly become like 'it's curtains for Karpets", won't it?



Hopefully not.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> Kennaugh was fantastic today, and wasn't it great to see the national jersey up front on a climb?


Sad that we didn't get to see Kennaugh in the national champion's jersey at the Tour. Perhaps if he retains it this year we might see a stage win in it this year. Don't recall ever seeing this before, has it ever happened does anyone know ?


----------



## PeteB (20 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Contador blows everyone away on the last climb. Froome fighting back to 2nd, 30 secs back with 3.5km to go.
> Plus ca change



Is it my skybias showing or was Froome actually not blown away quite so badly as the time suggests... wasn't a lot of that 20s due to him getting mugged on the descent rather the climb itself?


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Sad that we didn't get to see Kennaugh in the national champion's jersey at the Tour. Perhaps if he retains it this year we might see a stage win in it this year. Don't recall ever seeing this before, has it ever happened does anyone know ?


Cav was wearing the British national jersey in the tour in 2013 when he won several stages.

Like this one


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

PeteB said:


> Is it my skybias showing or was Froome actually not blown away quite so badly as the time suggests... wasn't a lot of that 20s due to him getting mugged on the descent rather the climb itself?


No!
Dirty Bertie flew away on the last ascent to the tune of 35 seconds max, and Froome ground his way back over a few kms to limit his losses.
It's not clear whether Contador was too fussed about the time gap though and he didn't appear to be going full gas.
As Froome himself said, AC is getting prepped earlier for the Giro while CF can play the longer game.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Feb 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cav was wearing the British national jersey in the tour in 2013 when he won several stages.
> Like this one


Oops, forgot about Cav. But would be even better on a mountain stage.


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2015)

Blimey what a stage, Froome and Sky with a brilliant ride. Hope this is a sign of the season to come, what a duel.

Froome takes 28 secs out of Contador in, a km, I think and leads by a second with Nieve 3rd.


----------



## tug benson (21 Feb 2015)

P1ssed eurosport didn't show todays stage live


----------



## thom (21 Feb 2015)

Well worth a watch:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Feb 2015)

FROOMEDAWG!


----------



## Apollonius (21 Feb 2015)

Very impressive for Froome today. I must admit that I thought that Contador had established his superiority, but today showed that there is plenty more to come from this rivalry. Excellent!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Feb 2015)

Today's Ruta del Sol stage was incredible. It's a shame Eurosport favoured showing blokes dressed as power rangers with planks tied to their feet jumping off a big ramp to live cycling. Home of cycling my arse.


----------



## PeteB (21 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> No!
> Dirty Bertie flew away on the last ascent to the tune of 35 seconds max, and Froome ground his way back over a few kms to limit his losses.
> It's not clear whether Contador was too fussed about the time gap though and he didn't appear to be going full gas.
> As Froome himself said, AC is getting prepped earlier for the Giro while CF can play the longer game.



Ah yes the replay at the start of today's BE coverage showed at least Kennaugh was closer than I remembered at the bottom of the climb. But if Contador wasn't too fussed yesterday, maybe he's regreting that today!... fantastic stuff again today this time from Sky. 1-1 with a finale tomorrow..


----------



## Apollonius (21 Feb 2015)

Sky really worked well as a team today. Roche, Kennaugh and Nieve really put the pressure on at the right time and gave Froome his launch platform. Bertie rode on their coat-tails, but had nothing to contribute when Froome went away. All that out-of-the-saddle stuff must take it out of you.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Feb 2015)

Kennaugh looks amazing right now. You get the feeling that he could have won easily today if he'd been allowed. But that's what being in a team is all about. Contador and Froome is going to be such a great rivary this year...


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Feb 2015)

That was a good ride to see and thanks to 'thom' for posting it. Tomorrow will also be interesting to say the least.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 Feb 2015)

Quite the display by Froome, making 29 seconds in just over a km on Contador, legs like an egg beater, I wonder what gear he was using.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Feb 2015)

Safe ride by Froome today to secure the overall win. Lobato took the stage again - looks like he'll be a contender for MSR and some of the other classics this year.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Feb 2015)

And over in the Algarve, Thomas stayed on top, in 4th place today behind team-mate, Ritchie Porte. Sky, EQS and Movistar looking like the early 'super teams'...


----------



## The Couch (23 Feb 2015)

Tour du Haut Var (2-stage race)
First stage Gastauer managed stay in front of the peloton (sealing the overall win), second stage Mezgec took the sprint
Twice Gilbert was the bridesmaid in the peloton sprint

Tour of Oman
Valls (who had won the queen stage) kept his small lead in the GC ahead of Tejay and the inevitable ValvPiti
Sagan finally managed to win a bunch sprint in the final stage against the likes of Kristoff, Demare, Rojas,... 
(unfortunately there were 4 riders who had escaped, Brandle took the stage win)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> Tunisian Rafaa Chtioui solos to victory in the first stage in Tropicale Amissa Bongo, with the second placed rider almost 2 minutes behind. Seems a decent lead, with the majority coming in over 4 minutes down.



And he held on all the way to the end.
A couple of good performances by Seche-Bretagne in there as well from McLay and Hutarovich.


----------



## User169 (24 Feb 2015)

Wiggins in for Omloop on Saturday. Looks like he might be serious about Flanders this year.


----------



## Hont (24 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Wiggins in for Omloop on Saturday. Looks like he might be serious about Flanders this year.


Has anyone checked the weather forecast?


----------



## Rustybucket (24 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Wiggins in for Omloop on Saturday. Looks like he might be serious about Flanders this year.


 
Anyone know if both Saturday & Sunday races are on TV?


----------



## User169 (24 Feb 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Anyone know if both Saturday & Sunday races are on TV?



Might depend where you live - I get Belgian tele, so the answer is definitely yes!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Feb 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Anyone know if both Saturday & Sunday races are on TV?


Omloop doesn't appear to be on Eurosport or Sky. Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne is on British Eurosport 2.


----------



## Rustybucket (24 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Omloop doesn't appear to be on Eurosport or Sky. Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne is on British Eurosport 2.


 
Damn!! I guess 1 out of 2 isnt too bad!
Cant wait for the Classics to kick off - love the cobbles!!!!


----------



## raindog (24 Feb 2015)

yep - this is a bloody good weekend coming up
(rubs hands together in anticipation)


----------



## Apollonius (25 Feb 2015)

I just booked a coach trip to Paris Roubaix. Excited now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Feb 2015)

Of course, it's not just the Omloop and KBK this weekend, there are also two important French races, the Classic Sud Ardèche and La Drôme Classic. I'm particularly looking forward to seeing both Yates brothers racing together for the first time in ages for OGE. I really hope they can continue to improve and net some big wins this season.


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2015)

I almost started a thread to ask if the Yates twins had been seen this year, and before I could blink, the new 'improved' (yeah, right) Cyclingnews had a story up.


----------



## raindog (25 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> .... the new 'improved' (yeah, right) Cyclingnews .....


LOL - worra mess
actually, I was hoping The Clinic had gone down with the old ship, but after a bit of a sniff round I found it still fully functioning


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2015)

I'm guessing Omloop Het Nieusblad is minor enough and goes in here rather than it's own thread:
8 riders have just over 6 minutes on the peloton after 35km, Matt Brammeier part of that leading group


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Anyone got a stream for the Omloop, if there is one?


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2015)

I don't think they start until 1ish


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2015)

Looks like it might be available from 1.30pm via sporza according to steephill.tv


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Okay ta


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm guessing Omloop Het Nieusblad is minor enough and goes in here rather than it's own thread:
> 8 riders have just over 6 minutes on the peloton after 35km, Matt Brammeier part of that leading group



In the past it has had its own. I started the original Minor Races thread mainly for those 1.1 and 1.2 ranked events. But I think this is good - there aren't that many of us who follow the whole season here...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2015)

A break has now also developed in the women's event: Armitstead, Blaak, Pieters, Canuel and Johansson approach the Paterberg

And the leaders in the men's event reach the 1st stretch of cobbles.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2015)

Depending which twitter feed you view, there are 7,8 or 9 in the lead group in the men's race - and somewhere between 6 or 7 minutes advantage over the peloton


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2015)

Cycling news is covering this one with live text

http://live.cyclingnews.com/


----------



## Apollonius (28 Feb 2015)

Now that is useful.. Thanks.


----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

stream in French 
http://www.sportingvideo.tv/20150228/vv54f1347c6ac5d0.29722897-1014507.html


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Better weather there than the drizzle in Brighton - Wiggins will be pleased about that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2015)

another language, sounds a bit like it could be Spanish - but this is only based on watching re-runs of Fawlty Towers
http://alfatv.webs.com/


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> stream in French
> http://www.sportingvideo.tv/20150228/vv54f1347c6ac5d0.29722897-1014507.html


My feed has just gone from Dutch to Italian


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

It's got more tension already than the Tour of Qatar had all week!


----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

that gap's coming down fast


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2015)

What was the handbags and shoving about?


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> What was the handbags and shoving about?


I missed that while making leek and potato soup


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> My feed has just gone from Dutch to Italian


...and back to Dutch - I preferred the language of lurve


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I missed that while making leek and potato soup



I just caught the tail end whilst scorching my aubergines for the baba ganoush...

It looked like someone from Sky and someone wearing a red top (Lotto or BMC maybe) had a disagreement which resulted in "words" and some slapping and flapping of arms.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2015)

Sky seem intent on making a mark on the race today 

I do like Wiggins in attack mode


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Back to Eyetie again but I guess none of you give a monkeys so I'll leave it there


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Going down like ninepins


----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I missed that while making leek and potato soup


I make a load of that every week. Best soup in the world. Sometimes use pumpkin too.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> I make a load of that every week. Best soup in the world. Sometimes use pumpkin too.


Mine was a bit lacking today so I added a small amount of stilton afterwards. A tour de force!


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Sky are putting in a lot of work with such a long way to go.
For Stannard, do you think since he's been off the front, and Wiggo has been putting in some big stints?


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2015)

It's working though, that Peloton is getting longer


----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

Boonen up front - come on, Tom!


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Which 2 Sky riders are with TB gruppo?
Stannard is one


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2015)

Luke Rowe?


----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

Don't know. I've got this on the 'puter and Scotland/Italy on the telly.
It's going to be a tough afternoon.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Luke Rowe?


If only we had Liggett to make a stab in the dark


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> Don't know. I've got this on the 'puter and Scotland/Italy on the telly.
> It's going to be a tough afternoon.


Me too and weirdly I have the sound of cycling in Dutch and the rugby commentary in English on mute


----------



## Apollonius (28 Feb 2015)

Luke Rowe in the front pack for Sky. Is that Boonen and Vanmaerke with him? Edit, no, it is Stannard.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Hard to see Stannard getting any change out of 3 Ettix men!


----------



## Apollonius (28 Feb 2015)

Stannard Terpstra Boonen and one other Ettix getting away now. No response from the pack.


----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

Stannard should be OK though. He must be feeling bloody strong to be up there in the first place.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> Stannard should be OK though. He must be feeling bloody strong to be up there in the first place.


He can't chase down every every attack though


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2015)

He needs that 2nd group to catch or to attack.


----------



## Apollonius (28 Feb 2015)

Quality stuff. Leaders being chased by Stybar and Vandembouke also being chased by Chavanel and Gilbert.


----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> He needs that 2nd group to catch or to attack.


They're doing it, too. They'll be pretty knackered though.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Stybar to benefit?


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Gone out to 24 secs again


----------



## Apollonius (28 Feb 2015)

Sepp group going backwards. Etixx or Stannard.


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2015)

Just over 1km to go in the Omloop... One hell of a gutsy ride from Stannard. Allez Yogi!


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2015)

What a farking ride from Stannard, unbelievable. Legendary stuff.


----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

Feckin' epic!!!!!
I told you he'd be OK


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Feb 2015)

Great win by Stannard, but disappointing to see Etixx mess up.


----------



## tug benson (28 Feb 2015)

That some win again from big Stannard


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Farking fantastic - what a brave ride by Stannard


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Great win by Stannard, but disappointing to see Etixx mess up.


Why?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Feb 2015)

That was incredible from Yogi. How did Etixx manage to balls that one up?


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2015)

Wow. What a way to win a race. That was magnificent.


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> That was incredible from Yogi. How did Etixx manage to balls that one up?



It's a measure of the man they were up against. Tactically perfect from Stannard - attacked at exactly the right moment.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> That was incredible from Yogi. How did Etixx manage to balls that one up?


Thy didn't put in enough attacks once it was clear that Vanmarcke wasn't getting any closer


----------



## Apollonius (28 Feb 2015)

Too many big guns up for Ettix, I think. Terpstra was never absolutely certain he shouldn't be working for Boonen and Boonen hasn't got it any more, I fear.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Feb 2015)

Nice swerve towards the barriers from Terpstra at the end there. 

Well chuffed for Stannard. This could be some season for him.


----------



## Apollonius (28 Feb 2015)

And superb guts and determination from Stannard, too. He worked that perfectly tactically, but it still needed a VERY big dig to get back in the last 30 metres.


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2015)

Tintin, Jacques Brel, Plastic Bertrand, Audrey Hepburn, King Leopold II etc... Your boys took one hell of a beating.


----------



## iLB (28 Feb 2015)




----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

Apollonius said:


> ....Boonen hasn't got it any more, I fear.


Yes. Sad, but true.


----------



## Apollonius (28 Feb 2015)

See him shaking his head at the end. Once the belief has gone....


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Sky are having a good year so far!
I'm really pleased that they appear to want to do well in these day races. Wiggins and Thomas to come good too maybe.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Feb 2015)

You'd think Sky would give Stannard the day off tomorrow, wouldn't you...


----------



## 400bhp (28 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Sky are having a good year so far!
> I'm really pleased that they appear to want to do well in these day races. Wiggins and Thomas to come good too maybe.



Stated goal is to be #1 team by 2020.

Fantastic result for Stannard.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2015)

Sounds like I missed a good race.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> Sounds like I missed a good race.


It was an absolute belter.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> Sounds like I missed a good race.


Watch the last 10 km if it gets onto youtube


----------



## NorvernRob (28 Feb 2015)

What a fantastic finish, got home from work and found a stream for the last 10k. I was messaging my mate saying Stannard had no chance and was going to get worked over, then bang! He drops two of them, tows Terpstra 2km then beats him in a sprint! Unbelievable Jeff.


----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

there ya go, M 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQRSisiaC9A


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

I presume that Boonen being a busted flush these days , will be working for Cav tomorrow?


----------



## 400bhp (28 Feb 2015)

3 Quickstep vs Stannard


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Feb 2015)

Thanks for posting that Raindog, that was awesome. 
One can only imagine the b*ll*cking that Etixx Quick Step are going to get for that. Hopefully Cav will make amends tomorrow.


----------



## raindog (28 Feb 2015)

Graceless in defeat....
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lefevere-laments-stannards-tactics-in-omloop-het-nieuwsblad


----------



## Apollonius (28 Feb 2015)

And how much time did we devote last year to watching Froome tow Contador up mountains? Not quite the same, I know, but when it is three to one, the three call the shots and the one hangs on. What else? 
I think it justifies the point I made earlier about Ettix having too many big guns up the front at the time. They didn't sort out their approach. And it was a great feat by Stannard to fight off the Ettix attacks and outsprint Terpstra.


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> Graceless in defeat....
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lefevere-laments-stannards-tactics-in-omloop-het-nieuwsblad


I was just reading that and thinking the same thing but with different words


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> Graceless in defeat....
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lefevere-laments-stannards-tactics-in-omloop-het-nieuwsblad



I think Lefevere has been watching too much of a certain west London based football manager.

Sporza's commentator was making all sorts of strange admiring noise when "super strong Stannard" won, but equally there was a lot of "what on earth were Quickstep doing?"


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

raindog said:


> Graceless in defeat....
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lefevere-laments-stannards-tactics-in-omloop-het-nieuwsblad


That is poor.


----------



## Ladep Rewop (28 Feb 2015)

I agree, he really doesn't come across very well in that interview.

He may have a point about the motorbikes, I don't know, I didn't see the race, and by all accounts it was Vanmarcke's chase that meant Ettix had to ride hard, if he was getting a tow, well that is not right ....... but to criticise Stannard's tactics after he has just won the race is quite comical.Yes maybe he was able to keep his powder dry for the last 30 k but surely that is what road racing is all about, tactics and plans, it was up to Ettix to come up with a plan to win and they couldn't. there is one quote in there where he seems to grudgingly acknowledge that "Stannard did what he had to do" but to follow that by saying he had some moral duty to contribute along with three other riders _from the same team_ is surely just plain sour grapes

Well done Ian Stannard a great win!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Feb 2015)

Etixx played a lot of cards today but not very well. Sad to say but Boonen is beginning to look past his sell by date. Terpstra just didn't have the legs, his attack after Stannard caught Boonen was so lacklustre that his own teammate mistook it for just coming through.
But these are just the opening salvoes, what matters is getting it right for the Tour of Flanders, LBL and Paris Roubaix.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

An irony is that Stybar did nothing at all for 30 km in the chasing group which is why Vanmarcke and Van Avaermart failed to close the gap.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> An irony is that Stybar did nothing at all for 30 km in the chasing group which is why Vanmarcke and Van Avaermart failed to close the gap .


So why do you think Lefevere would want Stybar to help two further rivals to join his boys at the front ? No irony, just simple logic. Perhaps you don't quite understand pro racing as well as you think you do.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> So why do you think Lefevere would want Stybar to help two further rivals to join his boys at the front ? No irony, just simple logic. Perhaps you don't quite understand pro racing as well as you think you do.


 The irony being that obviously Stybar wouldn't be expected to assist the chase, just as obviously, to anyone who understands cycle racing tactics, wouldn't have expected or criticised Stannard for doing likewise. Lefevre's comments are either disingenuous or naive.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Mar 2015)

The crucial difference being that Stybar had no vested interest in pulling to get the 2 chasers up to his teammates. After all, if Etixx had wanted their company they could have just eased off on the front. Whereas Stannard certainly did have a vested interest in keeping them at bay, hence Lefevere's argument. Stannard won through wheelsucking, not a classy way for a true champion. But it did the job and that's what he's paid for.


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2015)

Even the French commentators yesterday were saying that there was no way Stannard should share work with three riders from the same team. He was completely outnumbered, and even after "wheelsucking" he managed to out-wit and out-sprint the three of them.
I'll just add that the commentators went bonkers when he finally pulled off the win, and that doesn't happen too often over here, so I'll cherish the memory. 

EDIT
I've just made a quick tour of all the bike race news sites I use and I've not found one single mention of wheelsucking. They all write about the heroic aspect of Stannard's win and the fact that he was outnumbered 3 to 1 and still won. (even l'Equipe )


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2015)

2 years running - well done, lad


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Mar 2015)

Surely a lone Etixx rider faced with 3 opposing team mates in the break would have made the same tactical choice (and LeFevre would then boast about how savvy his rider had been). Stannard would've been daft to impale himself for the bigger glory.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Surely a lone Etixx rider faced with 3 opposing team mates in the break would have made the same tactical choice (and LeFevre would then boast about how savvy his rider had been). Stannard would've been daft to impale himself for the bigger glory.



Of course he would. It was up to Ettix to outmanoeuvre Stannard not for him to assist them. No rider would be that stupid and it's disingenuous of Lefevre to suggest otherwise.
It would clearly have been just as stupid for Stybar to have assisted Vanmarcke.
Anyway, I have only seen 2 people who support such a weird view so I wont waste my breath further!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Mar 2015)

I hope to see Lefevre's team spanked again today


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Mar 2015)

GP Lugano also on today


----------



## Foghat (1 Mar 2015)

It's only wheelsucking when you don't do your fair share of the work.

In those circumstances in the final 40km, Stannard's fair share of the work was virtually zero. It wasn't any old three riders from any old same team - it was flippin' Boonen, Terpstra and Vandenbergh from the team which wanted it the most. And I expect Stannard was feeling strong enough not to be too concerned about being unable to deal with the chasing group if it caught them - the odds were already stacked against him with the Quickstep triumvirate.

What's more, the three riders were trying to work Stannard over by leaving gaps here and there for him to close and then launching the inevitable attacks, so there was no onus at all on him to contribute at that stage.

Definitely not wheelsucking, but a brilliant display of strength and tactical sense in what should have been an open-and-shut case for Quickstep. Lefevre is just embarrassed his team cocked it up, but probably also admits to himself that Stannard was just too strong anyway.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2015)

Interesting contrast in team tactics too. Sky basically used their powerhouse riders to keep breakaways in view and make sure that Stannard was in the right place at the right time and could do what he does best, i.e. just grinding down his rivals. There was no doubt Stannard was the one they were riding for today, despite Wiggins being in tbe team - he did a massive job today too. EQS on the other hand didn't seem to be quite clear who was their leader. This meant that the 3-person advantage they had was much more fragile than it looked, and it fell apart as soon as Stannard increased the pace, making it one on one... Lefevre needs to look at himself and his team rather than blaming Stannard for doing exactly what he had to do.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2015)

Anyway, moving onto the KBK!
Katusha and Ettix keeping the break, including Coquard, at 3 minutes. 130km to go and it's on Eurosport from 13.45.
Kristoff could be the man today but hoping for Cav if it comes down to a bunch sprint.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2015)

In other news, the Classic Sud Ardeche was won by the very talented young Argentinian rider, Eduardo Sepulveda. Unfortunately both Yates brothers seemed a bit off the pace...


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2015)

tremendous pace in KBK
how do these guys do it?


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2015)

what happened to this footpath rule they introduced.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> tremendous pace in KBK
> how do these guys do it?


wheelsucking


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2015)

This is dull stuff compared with yesterday


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> This is dull stuff compared with yesterday



Sprinters' race innit....


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2015)

Gilbert!! come on!


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2015)

Cav! whoooooooo


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2015)

He's still got it. Class finish against some of the best around.


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2015)

Fantastic sprint that - he's in great early form
no real lead out either


----------



## smutchin (1 Mar 2015)

Dammit, missed the race but great to see Cav top of the heap. 

Brilliant weekend for the Brits in Belgium.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Mar 2015)

Yay !


----------



## oldroadman (1 Mar 2015)

"MINOR Races thread". How come Het Nieuwsblad and KBK are in this. On that basis, what constitutes a MOJOR race? It's not just about monuments and three week races. Most profis would be very happy to win any of what some posters think of as "minor" races!
Maybe there should be a simple "professional races" thread, they are all hard to win.


----------



## just jim (1 Mar 2015)

Funnily enough, after Stannard's victory yesterday, I was thinking that, then I thought, life's too short.


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2015)

oldroadman said:


> .....they are all hard to win.


I think we all agree on that, but there probably aren't enough posters in here to justify a separate thread for each semi classic.
Anyway, personally I daren't start race threads, because I had major bollockings in the past for not putting "spoiler" in the title.


----------



## Andrew Br (1 Mar 2015)

oldroadman said:


> "MINOR Races thread". How come Het Nieuwsblad and KBK are in this. On that basis, what constitutes a MOJOR race? It's not just about monuments and three week races. Most profis would be very happy to win any of what some posters think of as "minor" races!
> Maybe there should be a simple "professional races" thread, they are all hard to win.




My thoughts as well.
Shame I was too lazy short of time to start new threads .

.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm guessing Omloop Het Nieusblad is minor enough and goes in here rather than it's own thread:
> 8 riders have just over 6 minutes on the peloton after 35km, Matt Brammeier part of that leading group





oldroadman said:


> "MINOR Races thread". How come Het Nieuwsblad and KBK are in this. On that basis, what constitutes a MOJOR race? It's not just about monuments and three week races. Most profis would be very happy to win any of what some posters think of as "minor" races!
> Maybe there should be a simple "professional races" thread, they are all hard to win.



Given that you or nobody else had started an OHN thread by the time the race was underway yesterday I imagine you had decided it not important enough.

You are free to start a thread at any time. Just as much as you are free to moan.


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> You are free to start a thread at any time. Just as much as you are free to moan.


can't argue with that, orm, now can you?


----------



## dan_bo (1 Mar 2015)

oldroadman said:


> "MINOR Races thread". How come Het Nieuwsblad and KBK are in this. On that basis, what constitutes a MOJOR race? It's not just about monuments and three week races. Most profis would be very happy to win any of what some posters think of as "minor" races!
> Maybe there should be a simple "professional races" thread, they are all hard to win.


With ya bra.


----------



## Apollonius (1 Mar 2015)

Nothing like the drama, pain and all-out fascination of the Saturday race, for me. Even the peloton seemed to be snoozing a bit at times before the sprint finale. Well done Cav though (and Viviani) (and Kristoff too then). A good weekend for British cycling. Indeed a pretty good start to the season.


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2015)




----------



## iLB (1 Mar 2015)




----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2015)

Who cares where they're discussed as long as they are. FFS


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2015)

Cav always manages to surprise whenever I start to rite him off!
He was pointedly saying that his DS didn't expect him to feature today either, so he's proved a larger point today.
Bring on the MSR!


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Mar 2015)

Hmm I need a bigger beard...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2015)

oldroadman said:


> "MINOR Races thread". How come Het Nieuwsblad and KBK are in this. On that basis, what constitutes a MOJOR race? It's not just about monuments and three week races. Most profis would be very happy to win any of what some posters think of as "minor" races!
> Maybe there should be a simple "professional races" thread, they are all hard to win.



See my post #188 above.

Every year for the last however many years, I've started threads on races constantly to have only one or two posts in them. I've started a Minor Day Races thread every years except this one (for 1.1 and 1.2 races). This thread wasn't started for all of these races this year, but it means the few of us who do talk regularly here about the races are talking about all of them - and it's the first time you've bothered to post about any of them this year, and that's a shame BTW, because I enjoy your insight.

So maybe the title should be changed. But perhaps people could suggest that without casting aspersions on the good faith of these who are actually contributing regularly to discussions of racing here.

By the way, Samuel Dumoulin took La Drome classic today. Fabio Felline got his second podium place of the weekend, one better than yesterday, and Sébastien Delfousse was 3rd. Once again, the Yates brothers failed to show... hope they are building up slowly rather than not being in as good shape as they were claiming last week.


----------



## The Couch (2 Mar 2015)

My comments on Saturday:

Nothing wrong with Stannard "dragging" along, that was the only logical strategy (with only 2 EQS rider - e.g. if Vandenbergh hadn't been there - he probably would have take the same amount of turns as the other 2 guys)
The 3 EQS guys had to pull for about 40K (and Vdb couldn't take the lion share - as he is supposed to as the "helper" - since he was struggling most to keep up), so somewhat to be expected that the EQS rider didn't have much punch left. Still very nice and deserved win for Stannard
With the 2nd group constantly so close, there wasn't really much tactics possible... actually I believe the best strategy probably would have been having Terpstra and Vdb pulling Boonen (having him rest the final 10K) and Stannard to the finish-line. A semi-rested Tom should have been able to beat Ian in a sprint, but in retrospect everything is easy (and if he would have lost the sprint, EQS would have gotten the comment 3 against 1... why not attack? )
Probably the strongest (and most unlucky) guy in the race and not nearly enough mentions here: Vanmarcke ... damn, he was strong


----------



## fimm (2 Mar 2015)

The other nice thing about having all the races in one thread is it is easy to go back from talking about Sunday's race (which I get the impression wasn't as interesting?) and talk about Saturdays (which was). Or talk about both in the same post.
(I lurk round here a lot, but hardly ever post because I don't know much.)
(By the way, are Omloop and Nieuwsblad places, or does Omloop Het Nieuwsblad mean something?)


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2015)

fimm said:


> (By the way, are Omloop and Nieuwsblad places, or does Omloop Het Nieuwsblad mean something?)



Het Nieuwsblad is a newspaper. There are quite a few races called Omloop so I'd guess it just means "race" or "course" or something like that.


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2015)

fimm said:


> (I lurk round here a lot, but hardly ever post because I don't know much.)


Don't let that stop you joining in - I don't know much either.


----------



## Hont (2 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> ...actually I believe the best strategy probably would have been having Terpstra and Vdb pulling Boonen (having him rest the final 10K) and Stannard to the finish-line. A semi-rested Tom should have been able to beat Ian in a sprint


+1 and I think Boonen himself said that after the race. The problem with that tactic, though, is it eliminates the advantage of numbers, which is why - I think - they tried to attack Stannard before the sprint. The problem was that Boonen was the wrong man to do it. It should have been Terpstra, who appeared to be the strongest of the 3, but then if he had stayed away, Boonen would have missed out on OHN again. 

So Stannard, as it turned out, benefited from a perfect storm of being 1 of 4 in the break (so didn't work), with a chasing group close enough to keep them pulling and the sprinter too desperate to add to his palmares to allow the right man to attack. Still had to be strong enough to finish it off (and be there in the first place), though.


----------



## Hont (2 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> There are quite a few races called Omloop so I'd guess it just means "race" or "course" or something like that.


My Belgian colleague informs me it means circle, circuit or lap. Although he says it's not a word that would get used much today.


----------



## fimm (2 Mar 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Hont (2 Mar 2015)

iLB said:


>



Would have given that a like, if it wasn't for the irritating commentary. He's not as funny as he thinks he is.


----------



## dragon72 (2 Mar 2015)

Is Paris-Nice major enough a race to merit its own thread? I've always thought of it as a major minor race, but I'm not sure if the emphasis is on major or minor.


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2015)

dragon72 said:


> Is Paris-Nice major enough a race to merit its own thread? I've always thought of it as a major minor race, but I'm not sure if the emphasis is on major or minor.



It's the first World Tour event of the season in Europe, so I'd say the emphasis is on major.


----------



## Apollonius (2 Mar 2015)

A couple of points:
I really like the level of expertise on here. Not too high and not too low. I am pretty new to watching cycle racing, having only really had the time to follow it since retirement and love to be able to chat about races and learn something too. I would encourage anybody else with an interest to get involved and join the conversation. 

I think EQS messed up as they wanted to set up Boonen for the win - one race he has never won, I believe. Stannard took advantage of their indecision. Well done to him. 

Paris Nice is 8 days of delicious stage racing. Ad it is live on Eurosport. New thread please.


----------



## thom (2 Mar 2015)

fimm said:


> (By the way, are Omloop and Nieuwsblad places, or does Omloop Het Nieuwsblad mean something?)


Curiously Het Nieuwsblad used to be Het Volk until 2008, a rival newspaper that set up the race in competition with the Tour of Flanders, which was run by Het Nieusblad. Many people still call it Het Volk.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omloop_Het_Nieuwsblad


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2015)

thom said:


> Curiously Het Nieuwsblad used to be Het Volk until 2008, a rival newspaper that set up the race in competition with the Tour of Flanders, which was run by Het Nieusblad. Many people still call it Het Volk.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omloop_Het_Nieuwsblad



Apparently _Het Nieuwsblad_ didn't even used to report the results of the race such was the rivalry between the two papers - I'm one of those who still thinks of the race as Het Volk!


----------



## oldroadman (2 Mar 2015)

thom said:


> Curiously Het Nieuwsblad used to be Het Volk until 2008, a rival newspaper that set up the race in competition with the Tour of Flanders, which was run by Het Nieusblad. Many people still call it Het Volk.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omloop_Het_Nieuwsblad


Then Nieuwsblad spoilt it by buying Volk, hence the title change. Still Het Volk to us oldies!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Mar 2015)

Stellar lineup for Tirreno-Adriatico this year...http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fro...-nibali-confirmed-for-tirreno-adriatico-clash


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2015)

GP Samyn (men and women events) tomorrow


----------



## fimm (3 Mar 2015)

Of course there's a Wikipedia article... from which I learn that Lizzie Armistead was third in this year's and last year's women's race.
Thank you for all the information.


----------



## The Couch (3 Mar 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Then Nieuwsblad spoilt it by buying Volk, hence the title change. Still Het Volk to us oldies!


Van Avermaet actually also called it Omloop Het Volk in his pre-race interview this weekend, so it's not only the real oldies


----------



## The Couch (4 Mar 2015)

Well... what do you know... Thomas De Gendt is apparently still alive (and racing)
He's in the attack in the GP Le Samyn (= "micro-Paris Roubaix") together with 2 other guys (Smukulis and De Winter)


Meanwhile, Chantal Blaak ?? won the women race


----------



## raindog (4 Mar 2015)

some good pavè racing in Belgium today
http://hqstream.tv/player.php?streampage=joosti43ewheka&width=600&height=500
GP Le Samyn

EDIT
duh - only just seen your post Couch. Good racing, eh? Cobbles now getting wet!


----------



## raindog (4 Mar 2015)

Boeckmans got it - great stuff!
Next spring I swear I'm going to make the effort to go up to Belgium to catch some of this stuff live.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> Boeckmans got it - great stuff!
> Next spring I swear I'm going to make the effort to go up to Belgium to catch some of this stuff live.


And Ettix get mugged again despite a numerical advantage! Not that that helps if the other bloke is simply stronger in this case!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> And Ettix get mugged again despite a numerical advantage! Not that that helps if the other bloke is simply stronger in this case!



He'll have been sucking wheel.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> He'll have been sucking wheel.


He was also sucking his team mate's wheel - which sounds slightly unsavoury


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2015)

It's all kicking off...

6th to 8th - 3 Days of West Flanders (is that the same as the de Panne?)

7th Strade Bianche

8th to 15th - Tour of Langkawi (including Sky for the first time)

9th Roma Maxima

I'll leave it to others to decide which are major or minor!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Mar 2015)

De Panne is at the end of the month


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> De Panne is at the end of the month


Ah, thanks. I thought maybe it had been renamed...

...Driedaagse van West-Vlaanderen


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Mar 2015)

...and Roma Maxima was cancelled in January


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> ...and Roma Maxima was cancelled in January


Oh! Now you mention it that rings a bell. Shame.

Incidentally Horner's seasonal debut has been delayed by the cancellation of the Vuelta a Mexico. It makes a change from having a major injury preparing him well for the late season races.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Mar 2015)

He must've taken quite a pay cut to go to Airgas-Safeway


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Mar 2015)

Just watched Le Samyn, what a great little race, loved the cobbles 2k from the finish. Looked like Meersman had the speed to win but was baulked by his leadout man.


----------



## Apollonius (5 Mar 2015)

Those were some really rough and narrow pave sections: pavé I mean. Potholes just like home.


----------



## oldroadman (5 Mar 2015)

Another foul up by Etixx at Le Samyn, three in the break and didn't get the win. Mr Lefevre will be leaning on Cav for his results this spring. And a few riders will be more than a bit concerned, losing to Stannard with 3 versus 1, and leaving Cav without a proper lead out (even if he did his trick of finding the right wheel and getting the win). More practice required! MSR should be interesting, and I wonder what they will deliver in Strade Bianchi?


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2015)

Lefevre was having a tilt at Cav a few weeks ago, ramping up the pressure pre-contract negotiations, perhaps Lefevre is feeling the pressure himself: Good, I don't like him.


----------



## The Couch (5 Mar 2015)

oldroadman said:


> ... Mr Lefevre will be leaning on Cav for his results this spring. And a few riders will be more than a bit concerned, losing to Stannard with 3 versus 1, and leaving Cav without a proper lead out ...MSR should be interesting, and I wonder what they will deliver in Strade Bianchi?


Still... you can't really call having all those riders in the front - but not winning - an absolute disaster. Many teams fall short to even reaching that. 
But personally I am not so sure Cav will be able to take the upcoming "bigger sprinter-type victories" (Gent-Wevelgem, Scheldeprijs) when faced with Kittel and/or Greipel...or versus Degenkolb/Kristoff in tougher races like MSR. He has definitely shown less dominance in the past 2 years

Can't see it happening that with Boonen, Terpstra, Stybar, Kwiatek ..or even Meersman, Vandenbergh and Van Keirsbulck they won't win some of the 1-day classics again this year (not necessarily the "big" ones, but for sure some of the lower tier ones)

Still.... indeed it should be comforting for EQS to have somebody like Cav in the team to ensure (stage) wins



Crackle said:


> ... perhaps Lefevre is feeling the pressure himself: Good, I don't like him.


Yeah, I don't think he is a very pleasant man either... and don't like his comments when he is interviewed iwhen being in "a losing position", he always takes a very aggressive stand that the others were wrong and he (or his riders) didn't do anything wrong
But on the other hand, you can't deny his skill for having been able to find a ton of classics talent in the last 2 decades


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2015)

oldroadman said:


> I wonder what they will deliver in Strade Bianchi?


More excuses?


----------



## MisterStan (5 Mar 2015)

oldroadman said:


> I wonder what they will deliver in Strade Bianchi?


Another win for Team Sky?


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2015)

Looking forward to Strade Bianche tomorrow. Third time lucky for Sagan?

Live on Eurosport. Hmmmm, wonder what domestic chores will prevent me watching.


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Looking forward to Strade Bianche tomorrow. Third time lucky for Sagan?
> 
> Live on Eurosport. Hmmmm, wonder what domestic chores will prevent me watching.


Hoovering the front room for a couple of hours seems excessive but it does have the benefit of drowning out Carlton Kirby - just.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Looking forward to Strade Bianche tomorrow. Third time lucky for Sagan?
> 
> Live on Eurosport. Hmmmm, wonder what domestic chores will prevent me watching.


You're welcome to take my daughter to my niece's 3rd birthday party. That should free me up for a quick ride and time to watch the race....


----------



## The Couch (6 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Looking forward to Strade Bianche tomorrow. Third time lucky for Sagan?


With the form he showed throughout last year, I would actually put down Van Avermaet. But he looked a tad less strong last weekend (although that might have just been Vanmarcke looking much stronger) and with that investigation going on...

Valvpity and Sagan won't be far off, but I am going for ... Styby


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> With the form he showed throughout last year, I would actually put down Van Avermaet. But he looked a tad less strong last weekend (although that might have just been Vanmarcke looking much stronger) and with that investigation going on...
> 
> Valvpity and Sagan won't be far off, but I am going for ... Styby


Vanmarcke maybe for this one?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

Megan Guarnier (Boels Dolmans) wins Strade Bianche Womens race.

Lizzie Armitstead second, Elisa Longo Borghini 3rd.


----------



## iLB (7 Mar 2015)

Peter Sadgan on the ropes...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

I hope everyone is booing Valverde  and cheering for Stybar


----------



## iLB (7 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I hope everyone is booing Valverde  and cheering for Stybar



If they can't shake him though, Valverde must be favorite in the final climb...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

Valverde cooked!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

Victory for Stybar


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2015)

Stybar!! 
fantastic

EDIT
haha - snap, M


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Mar 2015)

What a beautiful race, those roads are amazing, and a great finish


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> I am going for ... Styby


Good call.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2015)

Very pleased for Stybar, it's about time. I'm looking forward to seeing the highlights later...


----------



## beastie (7 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> With the form he showed throughout last year, I would actually put down Van Avermaet. But he looked a tad less strong last weekend (although that might have just been Vanmarcke looking much stronger) and with that investigation going on...
> 
> Valvpity and Sagan won't be far off, but I am going for ... Styby


Fair Play, you covered the top four bang on!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Mar 2015)

Etixx won today's stage of the 3 Days of West Flanders too, Yves Lampaert.


----------



## oldroadman (7 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Etixx won today's stage of the 3 Days of West Flanders too, Yves Lampaert.


Which should cheer up the boss!
All he has to do now is sort out the Belgian taxman.


----------



## Apollonius (7 Mar 2015)

Wonderful race again. You have got to hand it to these rough-surface one day races. That is pure man against man racing and very exciting. (Will admit to feeling a bit glad when Sagan popped - cocky if you ask me, and as for Valverde...)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

An awful lot of people seem to be not putting their reputation on the line in pro punditry - waffle away to your hearts content here but punditry bares your soul of cycling knowledge...

Just sayin' like 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/protour-pundit-2015-no-spoilers-please.175627/


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Mar 2015)

Tour of Langkawi kicks off in the early hours of Sunday morning. Some British interest in the shape of Adam Blythe for Orica. Oh, and Sky have sent a team. The race is dogged by controversy before the first flag drops however; the showpiece summit finish to the somewhat bizarre destination of Genting Highlands has been cancelled. Stop the presses!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Tour of Langkawi kicks off in the early hours of Sunday morning. Some British interest in the shape of Adam Blythe for Orica. Oh, and Sky have sent a team. The race is dogged by controversy before the first flag drops however; the showpiece summit finish to the somewhat bizarre destination of Genting Highlands has been cancelled. Stop the presses!


It does seem that ensuring that teams send personnel to random races in random regions with randomly chosen routes and sponsors is not the way ahead for a sustainable calendar; and neither is a "traditional" European calendar.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> It does seem that ensuring that teams send personnel to random races in random regions with randomly chosen routes and sponsors is not the way ahead for a sustainable calendar; and neither is a "traditional" European calendar.


I can't figure Sky's thinking on participating here (other than team sponsor exposure). It's left them stretched a bit thin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I can't figure Sky's thinking on participating here (other than team sponsor exposure). It's left them stretched a bit thin.



There are downfalls to global cycling and "promotion" - mostly, it means that doping persists and money wins. <sits back and gets ready for not caring the response>


----------



## The Couch (8 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Vanmarcke maybe for this one?


Never would have put down Vanmarcke... he is made for the "Flemish stuff", while the strade Bianchi has climbs that are much steeper and longer (more suited for the Wallonian/Ardennes rider types)

So, it actually blew me away to see him holding on that long
If everybody's form stays like this, I can't see anybody holding Vanmarcke's wheel on the last Paterberg climb
.... then again Stybar does have a tendency to bite himself locked in a wheel


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Mar 2015)

Another Etixx Quick Step win, Yves Lampaert wins 3 days of West Flanders overall


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another Etixx Quick Step win, Yves Lampaert wins 3 days of West Flanders overall



Do you work for EQS or something? I just wonder why you seem to insist on typing out the name in full every time...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Mar 2015)

Langkawi update: Guardini still in yellow after stage 2. Caleb Ewan in 2nd. A bunch of blokes I've never heard of round out the top 10.

You're welcome.


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2015)

How does Chris Sutton keep getting a new contract at Sky?
Grooming him for a ds without a doping past?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Mar 2015)

Langkawi stage 3: Caleb Ewan takes his first pro win and goes into yellow despite having a back-to-front name. Possibly.

Remember: I care so you don't have to...


----------



## The Couch (11 Mar 2015)

Langkawi stage 4: Guardini wasn't dropped, so Guardini won (ahead of Mareczko and Ewan)

...Just taking a bit of the load from the Berks shoulders


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Grooming him for a ds without a doping past?


Cynical but quite possibly accurate.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2015)

Langkawi is really tedious this year. And since they've dropped the Genting Highlands, there's not even going to a be a significant opportunity for the climbers. A few years ago this race was starting to look like a contender to be in the top level, but instead of innovating like, for example, trying to find more interesting routes, it's really stagnated.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Langkawi stage 4: Guardini wasn't dropped, so Guardini won (ahead of Mareczko and Ewan)
> 
> ...Just taking a bit of the load from the Berks shoulders


I could tell you I fainted with excitement at the prospect of this morning's update but you wouldn't believe me, so I'll fess up: I forgot


----------



## The Couch (12 Mar 2015)

Langkawi Stage 5: Korean champion Seo Joon Yong has won attacking from the break.
(at least some excitement, since it's a new name )


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2015)

Loren Rowney felled at the Molecaten Drentse 8...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4by-BGdBZ0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Loren Rowney felled at the Molecaten Drentse 8...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4by-BGdBZ0&feature=youtu.be



That's absolutely shocking. What were they thinking?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Loren Rowney felled at the Molecaten Drentse 8...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4by-BGdBZ0&feature=youtu.be






MisterStan said:


> That's absolutely shocking. What were they thinking?



Holy crap, it looked like a deliberate act rather than an accident. Nuts.


----------



## MisterStan (13 Mar 2015)

They appear to tap the drop bar as she goes past. If that had been in front of the main group there could have been carnage.


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2015)

MisterStan said:


> They appear to tap the drop bar as she goes past. If that had been in front of the main group there could have been carnage.



It does like that doesn't it? The race organizers are trying to track down whoever it was.


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2015)

Police now looking into Loren Rowney's fall. 

Incidentally, the Dutch use the word "valpartij" for a crash which translates literally as "falling party".


----------



## Saluki (13 Mar 2015)

http://www.euronews.com/2015/03/13/spectator-causes-loren-rowney-to-crash-out-of-cycle-race/

I watched this on full screen and it looks like the spectator leaned over and grabbed her bars. Not nice. Not nice at all.
I hope that they find this person and prosecute.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Mar 2015)

Jeez, that looked deliberate. He seemed to grab the handlebar then quickly turned away. Hope they identify him.


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2015)

How evil, like you say hopefully they find him. I hope she mends quickly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2015)

Already in minor races thread.
Completely bonkers.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/minor-races-thread-2015-spoilers.173456/page-26


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2015)

Tosser.


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Police now looking into Loren Rowney's fall.
> 
> Incidentally, the Dutch use the word "valpartij" for a crash which translates literally as "*falling party*".


Nothing to do with a surfeit of Amstel?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Mar 2015)

*Mod Edit/Warning*: 2 threads merged!


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Nothing to do with a surfeit of Amstel?



Not sure that it's possible to drink enough Amstel so that you fall over!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Holy crap, it looked like a deliberate act rather than an accident. Nuts.



I've watched the video a few times now and it's very hard to see it as anything other than deliberate.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I've watched the video a few times now and it's very hard to see it as anything other than deliberate.



It's just nuts. How does that happen? He was standing there in a crowd, all cheering and doing the usual stuff at the end and then he seems to nonchalantly reach over and almost cup the handlebars with one hand without much attention or effort (or fear of injury for himself) and bring down a rider who he could not see that well (he wasn't leaning over) on the approach - it's not even as if he could anticipate anyone would be on his side of the road in a sprint as there was a decent enough road width. And then he seems to just go "ppht" (or however you spell what I mean).Quite bizarre.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Youcef Reguigui (MTN-Qhubeka) takes the Queen stage victory at Langkawi, and takes over the leaders jersey with one stage to go.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Mar 2015)

That was an expert finish from Reguigui. Sky looked all set to take the spoils. (Click link to go to 22 mins in)

View: https://youtu.be/zzu3045wn3I?t=22m

It would be massive for MTN-Qhubeka to win the overall.


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2015)

So the bloke that brought Loren Rowney down has identified himself to the organizers of the race. 

He says that it was unintentional - he was banging the ad boards with his hand and turned to talk to his son just as rowney came past so didn't see her.

The organizers seem very minded to accept this. Hmmm.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Mar 2015)

Guardini took the final stage win and Yousef Reguigui retained yellow to win the overall. Great result for them.


----------



## The Couch (18 Mar 2015)

Today, it's "Nokere koerse"... it's been very nice weather for a week and a half now in Belgium and yet today ... there is a big fog 

FYI,
Kenny De Haes won this race last year in a sprint with Van Asbroeck (Bouhanni third), this was the photo finish:





(And it's the guy on the left that won )


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Today, it's "Nokere koerse"... it's been very nice weather for a week and a half now in Belgium and yet today ... there is a big fog
> 
> FYI,
> Kenny De Haes won this race last year in a sprint with Van Asbroeck (Bouhanni third), this was the photo finish:
> ...



The apparent victory of Van Asbroeck is just a minor optical illusion caused by the fact that De Haas's wheel is in the air as he goes for the line... 

Nokere Koserse often seems to get hit by bad weather - I think it was cancelled due to snow storms the year previously. Let's hope it goes ahead this year...


----------



## The Couch (18 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> T
> Nokere Koserse often seems to get hit by bad weather - I think it was cancelled due to snow storms the year previously. Let's hope it goes ahead this year...



The thick fog cleared up around noon. It's still grey outside, but no issue for cycling.


----------



## The Couch (18 Mar 2015)

And this is what happens behind the scenes in the small races:





Volunteers preparing sandwiches for after Nokere Koerse


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Mar 2015)

Kris Boeckmans of Lotto Soudal took the spoils, some French geezer came second and Burley-in-Wharfedale's very own Scott Thwaites took third!


----------



## The Couch (19 Mar 2015)

Today GP Nobili: Nizzolo won

Tomorrow another low key race in Belgium.. Handzame Classic (last year won by Mezgec)


----------



## smutchin (21 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Tomorrow another low key race in Belgium.. Handzame Classic



How come Herr Flick of the GestapoElbow hasn't checked in to tell us all about another great win for Etixx-QuickStep? 

Second win of the season for Meersman. I'd forgotten he existed, tbh.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> How come Herr Flick of the GestapoElbow hasn't checked in to tell us all about another great win for Etixx-QuickStep?
> 
> Second win of the season for Meersman. I'd forgotten he existed, tbh.



Clean sweep of the podium was it not? Maybe he's come over all peculiar? In fact they got the top 4.

When was the last time a team filled the podium? <I know the answer, and it's not a good thing...>


----------



## smutchin (21 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Clean sweep of the podium was it not?



Meersman won the Handzame Classic on Friday. You're thinking of today's Ronde van Zeeland Seaports, won by Iljo Keisse, with Terpstra 2nd and Wisniowski 3rd. I admit I had to look it up to work out what you were talking about. Sounds like an odd race - looking at the results, only 20 riders actually finished. Looks like EQS put in a display of power on the last lap and killed it off. 

To be fair, they had a fairly strong team up against some pretty ordinary opposition. More a case of flat track bullies than orange juice addicts.

Johnny Hoogerland was among the finishers, now riding for Team Roompot Oranje Peloton.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> How come Herr Flick of the GestapoElbow hasn't checked in


That wording is in very poor taste. There aren't many of us on CC who follow the pro races, lets keep this area friendly shall we ?


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2015)

The fallen meersman with the big boobies?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That wording is in very poor taste. There aren't many of us on CC who follow the pro races, lets keep this area friendly shall we ?



Says the person who has me on ignore and then joins in on a thread I started.


----------



## The Couch (22 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Says the person who has me on ignore and then joins in on a thread I started.


Wait... there's a way to ignore you?


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> That wording is in very poor taste.



Sorry, wasn't meant maliciously.


----------



## The Couch (23 Mar 2015)

Tomorrow Dwars Door Vlaanderen, somewhat similar to E3, a mini-RvV.
Unfortunately not a very strong field of competitors

It looks like this is another good chance for EQS to take a victory with Terpstra and Kwiatkowski as the only team to have proven multi-winners in this type of work.
(The don't even use Vandenbergh in this race, although an in-form Van Keirsbulck should be a good 3rd option, but is he after his earlier illness)

The biggest names from other teams are Boom/Bozic, Breschel, Devolder/Nizzolo, Turgot, Debusschere, Keukeleire, Devenyns, EBH/Farrar, Bouhanni, Voeckler, Leukemans, Gatto

FYI, Nairo Quintana will be using this race to test his "cobble legs".


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Mar 2015)

In the Cholet-Pays de Loire races the other day, the men's event was taken by Pierrick Fedrigo, now riding for Bretagne-Séché Environnement - which was his first win for quite a while, I think. I was pleased to see Japan's Yukiya Arashiro in 6th.

The women's race was won by Audrey Cordon. In 8th was an unfamiliar name to me - British rider, Molly Weaver.


----------



## iLB (24 Mar 2015)

A guy I rode with at university is in the break in the Tour de Normandie right now for Madison Genesis. Allez, allez!


----------



## iLB (24 Mar 2015)

He was in virtual yellow on the road, but punctured and ended up back in the peloton. Rotten luck, but his team mate also in the break now has the lead... blow by blow account here https://twitter.com/MadisonGenesis


----------



## User169 (25 Mar 2015)

Queen stage of the Tour de Taiwan today...

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/03/2015-tour-de-taiwan-stage-4-results/

A clean-sweep of Iranians. What a complete joke.


----------



## The Couch (25 Mar 2015)

DdV (Dwars door Vlaanderen) update:
About 5 degrees and a constant (although pretty light) rain
Nizzolo was caught in a crash and has hurt himself pretty bad on his hip and legs (he is being checked in the hospital)
...and Leukemans (who would have been an outsider) didn't start due to illness


----------



## Hont (25 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Unfortunately not a very strong field of competitors


It's not _that _bad. And Cav has started apparently but I don't know who he's replaced from that list.

(EDIT) He replaced Lukasz Wisniowski.


----------



## raindog (25 Mar 2015)

really good link
http://bvls2013.com/stream4.html


----------



## The Couch (25 Mar 2015)

After the Taaienberg (a.k.a. the "Boonen-hill"), Quintana riding together with Devolder in chase of the first peloton... pretty impressive stuff

Cav has managed to stay in the first peloton (20ish men) over this hill. EQS has about 5 riders still left in the front of the race

EDIT:
Currently 2 Topsport-Vlaanderen guys (Theuns, Wallays) together with Van Baarle and Kwiatkowski are ahead of the first peloton


----------



## The Couch (25 Mar 2015)

Complete disarray after the first group, currently 3 groups (containing Quintana) have joined but front group has +30s
Boom (who clearly is very strong and eager) is in dire need for team mates to help him out (although there are enough teams present to make a coalition) 
(Bozic had a mechanical on the Taaienberg and the rest of his team is clearly not very suited for this work)


----------



## The Couch (25 Mar 2015)

Kwiatkowski (of course) and Theuns look to be the best (over the Oude Kwaremont)... Kwiatkowski showing he could easily replace Boonen if EQS would want it for the RvV


----------



## The Couch (25 Mar 2015)

The Kwaremont is too much/slippery for Quintana

Boom has made his move and dropped the peloton and is in solo chase of the leader group


----------



## The Couch (25 Mar 2015)

Boom (who had already made up half the time) has just slipped (together with the moto following him).

This is being set-up ideally for Kwiatkowski

EDIT: Devolder (in the chasing peloton) slipped in the same corner as where Boom was still trying to recover from his fall


----------



## Hont (25 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Boom (who had already made up half the time) has just slipped (together with the moto following him).
> This is being set-up ideally for Kwiatkowski


And Devolder and a Movistar rider also went over in the same place. Devolder looking hurt. The two Topsport riders don't seem to be doing that much work compared to Kwiatkowski.


----------



## The Couch (25 Mar 2015)

Maes and Van Keirsbulck (the only EQS riders in the first peloton) will have to try better to try and prevent the cooperation there
(the leaders have lost about 30s in the last 10K... only 40s ahead now)

(Van Baarle and Theuns don't have any teammates in that group)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Mar 2015)

Unless Kwiat attacks on the last climb and tries to go solo, I can't see this sticking now. Unfortunately I've got to teach and I'm going to miss the end.


----------



## Hont (25 Mar 2015)

It stuck and Wallays wins easily. Topsport make the numbers count with neither Kwiatowski or van Baarle prepared to chase down the attack.


----------



## The Couch (25 Mar 2015)

Wallays found some force out of nowhere (since he was in the attack since the first attack group), Van Baarle plays it too tricky and lets Kwiatek do all the work (which he doesn't do) and Wallays wins
Theuns wins the sprint for 2nd, Van Baarle 3rd


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Mar 2015)

Coppi e Bartali starts tomorrow in Italy. Sky pretty much wiped the floor with everyone last year. Strikes me as a funny one for them to poll up at.


----------



## User169 (26 Mar 2015)

Wiggins out of E3 - not selected (!), but a maybe for Gent Wevelgem.


----------



## Apollonius (26 Mar 2015)

Wall to wall live cycling on Eurosport tomorrow afternoon. Quite happy to be off the bike. (Well, up to a point!)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Mar 2015)

E3 Harelbeke - Spartacus has crashed and abandoned before it's even hit the telly.


----------



## Hont (27 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> E3 Harelbeke - Spartacus has crashed and abandoned before it's even hit the telly.



Wrist by all accounts...

https://twitter.com/ksavje/status/581438827182575616/photo/1

Confirmed that he will miss Ghent Wevelgem. EDIT. Confirmed fracture of the back and will miss the rest of the spring classics.


----------



## Hont (27 Mar 2015)

Dutch stream is live now...

http://bvls2013.com/stream4.html


----------



## raindog (27 Mar 2015)

at least it's dry today
wish I could understand Dutch


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2015)

Cancellara likely out of RVV and PR.

EDIT: sorry, Hont's already said it.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2015)

I don't fancy Thomas's chances if this front group stays away.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2015)

But it's a cracking group that isn't likely to be caught... with a lesser group, Thomas might not have been able to stay away at all.


----------



## Shadow (27 Mar 2015)

Lead going out all the time - 15km to go.
Thomas, Stybar & Sagan. 
Finish in alphabetical order?


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2015)

Paolini driving again. Seems to be his job this year.


----------



## Hont (27 Mar 2015)

Cmon Geraint!!!


----------



## Andrew Br (27 Mar 2015)

The two things I like most about my job; I get paid and we finish early on Friday.
I didn't expect the racing still to be on.
I think it's between the three up front, I think Thomas is the least likely to win out of them.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2015)

Blimey! I was just thinking Thomas looked cooked and then Bam!


----------



## Andrew Br (27 Mar 2015)

Ha !

What do I know ?


----------



## Hont (27 Mar 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> I think Thomas is the least likely to win out of them.


Are you watching on a delay? He's 10 seconds off the front!


----------



## Hont (27 Mar 2015)

Done and dusted. You beauty.


----------



## Shadow (27 Mar 2015)

Smart move by GT. Good win.
(top 3 in reverse alpha order - what do I know?!)


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2015)

What a cracking ride. He had to go and he kept on putting time in all the way to the line: Fantastic.


----------



## Hont (27 Mar 2015)

Sagan misses the podium. Oops.


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2015)

Soloing away from Stybar and Sagan is pretty damn impressive. Surely one of the favourites now for RVV (if he wasn't already).


----------



## beastie (27 Mar 2015)

Yay! Go G


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Mar 2015)

What a day for Team Sky. E3 Harelbeke win, GC jersey in Catalunya, GC jersey at Coppi e Bartali. Plenty to catch up on when I get home tonight!


----------



## raindog (27 Mar 2015)




----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2015)

That was a finish that came straight from his track endurance experience. Absolutely brilliant. If he stays upright, Thomas has so much potential.


----------



## raindog (27 Mar 2015)

Yes, and I can't help feeling he should've been winning stuff like this a couple of years ago instead of being made to pull Froome up hills.


----------



## Apollonius (27 Mar 2015)

Marvellous. Stood and cheered when G crossed the line. Really delivering on his potential now. That was Sky's biggest win since Froome's TdF in my view. Sorry Cancellara is out of Paris Roubaix though. I was looking forward to seeing him in the flesh.


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> If he stays upright, Thomas has so much potential.



Aye, you're not wrong there. I may have mentioned before that I'm a bit of a Geraint Thomas fan. Glad to see that he's finally living up to the hype I've been giving him for years!

Completely missed today's race but I'll be watching the highlights on repeat for a while. 

It's normal for a 42yo man to feel a bit emotional about someone winning a bike race, isn't it?


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> Yes, and I can't help feeling he should've been winning stuff like this a couple of years ago instead of being made to pull Froome up hills.



The way British cycling is structured, far too much emphasis is placed on track racing, but he's often seemed more interested in track than road. He was always too god for the track imo, always had a lot more in his locker. 

Although as FM says, his track experience may have been beneficial in many ways too.


----------



## raindog (28 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Although as FM says, his track experience may have been beneficial in many ways too.


Absolutely - that last 4.3k was more or less a pursuit for him
It seemed obvious that he would jump around the 5k mark, and that with the smallest gap, Stybar would be beaten.
It was good racing - I would've been happy to see any one of those three get it, but it was definitely Geraint's moment.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> What a day for Team Sky. E3 Harelbeke win, GC jersey in Catalunya, GC jersey at Coppi e Bartali. Plenty to catch up on when I get home tonight!


Nice to see Ben Swift actually win something albeit a fairly minor event


----------



## Shadow (28 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> What a day for Team Sky. E3 Harelbeke win, GC jersey in Catalunya, GC jersey at Coppi e Bartali. !


Indeed. And I'm not a huge Sky fan. And with Stannard's win the other day, i wonder if there has been a change of thinking back at Sky HQ. Learning from the past couple of years, letting some of their riders of the leash a little and let them ride to their abilities instead of being told from above this is what you do to win a race. It's been said before here, riding the road, especially these one day races, is so different from the track.


----------



## Apollonius (28 Mar 2015)

Let's cut Sky some slack here shall we. I have been following (mostly from quite a distance during my working years) cycle racing since I was teenager. It was always foreign and exotic. Any UK interest was (Simpson excluded) eccentric and largely making up the numbers. The idea that a UK rider could win major races was nothing but a dream. The Sky project set out to change that and to do it clean. They bought new ideas and something of a management culture to cycle racing - Brailsford reminds me so much of one of my own excellent line managers. The riding tempo thing brought two TdF wins. Unsurprisingly, the same techniques do not work for the totally different demands of one-day racing. Since Brailsford devoted himself full-time to Sky and left BC to Shane, he has been able to develop their approach. I am sure he would have done it using the same thorough, professional, supportive management techniques I have mentioned previously.
It amazes me that so many people want to knock Sky and all they have achieved. This is a great British success story achieved fairly (Walsh says so) and professionally. The success has been miraculous and they are still learning and developing. I am delighted by Sky's day of triumph yesterday.

Edit for typo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2015)

Ben King, called in as a replacement 2 days ago, wins the 1st stage of Criterium International.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Ben Swift fails to hold on the overall in the Coppi e Bartoli. Louis Meintjes of MTN-Qhubeka takes the final stage and the overall - great result for the African team.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

Great win for Lizzie Armitstead at the Trofeo Alfredo Binda today, beating Ferrand-Prevot, Van Der Breggen, Longho Borgini and Amaliusik in a five-way sprint finish.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Great win for Lizzie Armitstead at the Trofeo Alfredo Binda today, beating Ferrand-Prevot, Van Der Breggen, Longho Borgini and Amaliusik in a five-way sprint finish.



I started a separate thread on the Women's World Cup. It's a bit crap having discussion of these races in the 'Minor Races' thread, no? https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/womens-world-cup-thread.177282/


----------



## The Couch (31 Mar 2015)

They are going to arrive very quickly today in the 3daagse De Panne.
The wind has picked up again and is blowing quite hard from a South-Western direction (i.e. general direction from the start to to the finish of the stage today)


----------



## The Couch (31 Mar 2015)

The first 12K of the day is being neutralized (because you have very narrow roads there and open fields)
Funny enough the riders are divided on it:
while some applaud it
others believ the flying start will make it even more dangerous


----------



## iLB (31 Mar 2015)

DDP all got pretty tasty in the final 50km today, blown apart by the wind... then Lotto Soudal pulled an Etixx and did a nice lead out for Kristoff,,,


----------



## The Couch (1 Apr 2015)

3daagse De Panne weather update:
Although the wind might be a tad less hard, it's still blowing in the same direction (which means mostly head on today as they ride back to the coast) and it's more chilly than yesterday

So could be a very interesting race today if some teams want to make it a hard day


----------



## The Couch (1 Apr 2015)

Currently the peloton is in "de Moeren" (where the peleton had the biggest trouble in Gent-Wevelgem or where Steegmans took a refreshing dive), but there is not enough wind (and from the wrong angle) for the peloton to go crazy in echelon-formation.
Looking like it's gonna be a big group sprint today.


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2015)

Kristoff makes it 3 for 3 (a unicum, I believe) in the 3daagse De Panne. 
Winning the bunch sprint of the short morning stage in a millimeter-sprint vs. Greipel... really millimeter-sprint! 
This one could/should have perhaps been called a tie :






Kristoff starts this afternoon with 22 seconds bonus on Devolder, 23s on Bak, 26s on De Bie and 32s on Bystrom.
It's a 14K timetrial, so he has a good shot of keeping the lead (especially considering the form he is showing this year).


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2015)

Wow... Wiggo blows the competition away so far (18s ahead of current No. 2 Van Keirsbulck).
He could do it and take enough time away from Kristoff (1min) and Devolder (38s)


----------



## beastie (2 Apr 2015)

Wiggins looking strong! Also you can fair see where he has put weight on. he looks all rump.


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2015)

Greipel only loses 42s, so I assume Wiggo hasn't gone fast enough to catch all


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2015)

Woooowww, Kristoff 3rd (!) in the TT, taking a very deserved overall win


----------



## raindog (2 Apr 2015)

Yep, Kristoff cleans up  amazing - wasn't expecting that
and Brad 3rd on GC!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Apr 2015)

That's a big time gap on that short a TT for Wiggins though. I really wouldn't put PR past him. So long as he's still there at the right point, I have a feeling he's just going to go off alone or perhaps tandem TT it with Thomas, Duo Normande-style in the last 20km...


----------



## Apollonius (2 Apr 2015)

Some very impressive rides in a short, gnarly and quite nasty ITT today. Wiggins looks so motivated. Tremendous time trialling by sprinters Kristoff and Greipel in particular. What a good curtain-raiser for Flanders on Sunday.


----------



## raindog (2 Apr 2015)

I thought Kung, the Swiss lad, did a great ride - 2nd at only 10 seconds down on Wiggins.


----------



## oldroadman (2 Apr 2015)

The Couch said:


> Kristoff makes it 3 for 3 (a unicum, I believe) in the 3daagse De Panne.
> Winning the bunch sprint of the short morning stage in a millimeter-sprint vs. Greipel... really millimeter-sprint!
> This one could/should have perhaps been called a tie :
> 
> ...


Bet the chief judge had his magnifying glass out. They always seem to be able to find the half millimetre - respect.


----------



## iLB (2 Apr 2015)

Wiggins on great form after his win...


----------



## raindog (3 Apr 2015)

Cracking interview. That's why I like Brad so much - great humour, down to earth and has bike racing in his bones. "Well _I_ can remember what I was doing 14 years ago today, I was riding De Panne and getting my effing head kicked in"


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

iLB said:


> Wiggins on great form after his win...



Brilliant!


----------



## huwsparky (3 Apr 2015)

@iLB thanks for posting that.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Apr 2015)

Good result for young, Stefan Küng (BMC), following up his impressive TT in Panne with a breakaway win in the Limburg classic today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Apr 2015)

I have the 3 days of de Panne on telly at the moment, but I've only been half following it. Anyway, one of the commentators just said of one of the riders "his compact physiognomy is suited to the bike"

His what? compact physiognomy? He has a small face?


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2015)

Vicioso wins the GP Indurain - old dopers never die, they simply get better with age.


----------



## BSRU (5 Apr 2015)

Tour of Flanders incidents involving Shimano neutral service cars.

http://road.cc/content/news/147635-videos-neutral-service-car-knocks-two-cyclists-out-tour-flanders


----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2015)

Tomorrow Scheldeprijs, a race which has ended almost exclusively in a mass sprint the last decade(s). This combined with very interesting winners (Kittel, Cav, Petacchi, Boonen, McEwen, Zabel,..) in the past has lead to this race attracting almost all big sprinters normally.
However this year it seems that the field will be less impressive.

No Kittel (after his illness earlier), no Cav (not sure why), no Greipel (doctor's orders after RvV) or even Bouhani or Demare.

If the race will be as controlled as previous years (without any of the above names, it could be the year for a successful escape though), it should be a sprint between
Kristoff (if he is interested/recovered) , Guardini, Viviani and Sagan
With as outsiders: Bennett, Farrar, Van Asbroeck, Van Poppel, Arndt, Renshaw, Theuns, Chicchi, Ahlstrandt


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Apr 2015)

I think this could be an opportunity for the top of the second division of sprinters. Kristoff and Sagan might still be knackered. Viviani was also putting in a fair few turns on the front at the RvV, but unlike the first two, he eased off later on and does look strong right now... I'm going for him.


----------



## The Couch (8 Apr 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think this could be an opportunity for the top of the second division of sprinters. Kristoff and Sagan might still be knackered. Viviani ...does look strong right now... I'm going for him.


If indeed Sagan and Kristoff aren't recovered (or don't wanna take a risk with PR so close), I'd be looking at Guardini to take the win
(and don't count out Farrar, he hasn't shown much anything in the last year(s), but he does seem to always perform in this one)


----------



## The Couch (8 Apr 2015)

After that Bouhanni took yesterday's bunch sprint (and his first victory of this season), Anthony Roux won the stage this morning (in an escape with Voeckler and Jauregui).

Roux starts (this afternoon) the closing short TT with a couple of seconds ahead.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

Kristoff wins again today at Scheldeprijs after a big crash in the final 1km


----------



## raindog (8 Apr 2015)

bloody hell, the bloke's unstoppable


----------



## Dayvo (8 Apr 2015)

raindog said:


> bloody hell, the bloke's unstoppable



Going out on a limb here, but he has such physical _and_ mental strength, he reminds me of _The Cannibal_, especially with his all round cycling.


----------



## raindog (8 Apr 2015)

I tend to think of Kwiatkowski a bit like that as well. I admire that kind of all round rider.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Apr 2015)

He's on amazing form right now, but this one was much more down to luck, with that enormous crash taking out almost all the other serious contenders.


----------



## raindog (9 Apr 2015)

I didn't see it - I was watching a fantastic Basque stage (for which we don't have a thread)

the aftermath of the carnage.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2015)

Nacer Bouhanni wins Stage 5 of the Circuit de la Sarthe


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2015)

raindog said:


> I didn't see it - I was watching a fantastic Basque stage (for which we don't have a thread)



Yes, we do.... and there's a further discussion of this in the Rider Safety thread that I started...


----------



## raindog (10 Apr 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yes, we do....


We didn't when I posted that (look at the dates )


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2015)

raindog said:


> We didn't when I posted that (look at the dates )



Ah, my mistake...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2015)

Boonen will return to racing at the Tour of Turkey, April 26-May 3.


----------



## Apollonius (15 Apr 2015)

Obviously his natural habitat! He will be so at home chasing drug-fuelled Kamikaze locals along the Anatolian coast. Just like Flanders!


----------



## raindog (15 Apr 2015)

De Brabantse Pijl on now
http://www.sportingvideo.tv/20150415/vv552d8290292983.02343077-1048975.html

EDIT
Hermans gets it - amazing!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Apr 2015)

raindog said:


> De Brabantse Pijl on now
> http://www.sportingvideo.tv/20150415/vv552d8290292983.02343077-1048975.html
> 
> EDIT
> Hermans gets it - amazing!



That was a surprise. You'd pretty much have put your house on Matthews getting that one, once the two were being hunted down...


----------



## raindog (15 Apr 2015)

Poor Gilbert didn't know whether to go for the win himself, or hold the chasing group back for Hermans 
He was third in the end behind Mathews, so it all worked out for the best


----------



## The Couch (16 Apr 2015)

raindog said:


> Poor Gilbert didn't know whether to go for the win himself, or hold the chasing group back for Hermans
> He was third in the end behind Mathews, so it all worked out for the best


Yeah and Gilbert is somebody who doesn't have a problem with a teammate winning.
He also had a nice gesture holding his starting number (1) in front of Hermans when he was getting his kisses on the podium:


----------



## The Couch (16 Apr 2015)

Fifth place yesterday was another excellent result for everybody's favourite... Rebellin
Amazing isn't it what he can do at 43 years of age? 

But there is some good news:
On Monday there was (finally!) the judging by the Court of Padua for his positive check in Beijing 2008 and tax evasion (because of declaring a false residence abroad).
Unfortunately the judging started very late and so the ruling was postponed to the 30th of April (conveniently bridging the Ardennes Classics isn't it?)

Let's hope the Italian justice system doesn't hold up to it's reputation and we will (finally) see some actions (albeit years too late)


----------



## The Couch (16 Apr 2015)

On another note, today there is also the GP Denain (a.k.a. the French sprint championships), should be a sprint between Bouhani and Cocquard


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2015)

The Couch said:


> Fifth place yesterday was another excellent result for everybody's favourite... Rebellin


...and his illustrious team-mate Stefan Schumacher finishing a couple of minutes down. Such role models.


----------



## The Couch (16 Apr 2015)

The Couch said:


> On another note, today there is also the GP Denain (a.k.a. the French sprint championships), should be a sprint between Bouhani and Cocquard


And it's Bouhani who takes the win (and starts to return to his form of last year)


----------



## raindog (16 Apr 2015)

yes, just watched the finish - pretty easy win really


----------



## User169 (16 Apr 2015)

Amstel Gold coming up. I'm off to Maastricht tomorrow evening - will probably have a squizz at the race as it heads out of town.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Apr 2015)

If you look down the history of winners of the Ardennes races, you'll see a whole litany of known cheats and dopers: Rebellin, Schumacher, Di Luca, Vinokourov, Riis, and many, many more. These races seem to be ones for which doping has conferred a particular advantage....


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> If you look down the history of winners of the Ardennes races, you'll see a whole litany of known cheats and dopers: Rebellin, Schumacher, Di Luca, Vinokourov, Riis, and many, many more. These races seem to be ones for which doping has conferred a particular advantage....


Good point - looking back at the past 20 years I can only see Pip Gilbert as not having a whiff of doping.
Even he's been questioned after his stellar year.


----------



## raindog (16 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> Even he's been questioned after his stellar year.


I like Gilbert, but as time goes by that "year" seems more and more bizarre.
A bit like Voeckler and Rolland in the 2011 TdeF


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2015)

raindog said:


> I like Gilbert, but as time goes by that "year" seems more and more bizarre.
> A bit like Voeckler and Rolland in the 2011 TdeF


I like him too and I give him the benefit of the doubt that he took his eye off the ball, had a decent amount of money, got married (I think) and struggled to get re-motivated.
But I sound naïve when I write it!


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2015)

raindog said:


> I like Gilbert, but as time goes by that "year" seems more and more bizarre.
> A bit like Voeckler and Rolland in the 2011 TdeF


Alternatively, you could argue that an exceptional year, rather than continuous solid performances is more natural, understandable. It's just our jaundiced view which makes for squint eyed scrutiny.


----------



## Hont (17 Apr 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> If you look down the history of winners of _all professional cycling_ races, you'll see a whole litany of known cheats and dopers.....


FTFY :-)



Flying_Monkey said:


> These races seem to be ones for which doping has conferred a particular advantage....


Maybe, but given that Cadel Evans, Dan Martin and Gilbert (see above) have done well in the Ardennes classics, they also look to be races where clean riders can actually do OK.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Apr 2015)

Hont said:


> Maybe, but given that Cadel Evans, Dan Martin and Gilbert (see above) have done well in the Ardennes classics, they also look to be races where clean riders can actually do OK.



More recently, yes. And I don't think it's necessarily 'all races' or at least not in quite the same way: we seem to have a clear correlation between the success of some of the most egregious (and unrepentant) offenders and these particular races - up until the point where cycling started to sort itself out...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2015)

Tro-Bro Léon won by Alexandre Geniez (FDJ), with Benoit Jarrier 2nd and Florian Senechal 3rd


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Apr 2015)

Pierre Rolland (Europcar) takes the final stage and the overall in the Veulta a Castilla y Léon, ahead of Benat Intxausti and Igor Anton (both of Movistar)... I have to say, though, that this race seems to be declining in terms of the field it attracts.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2015)

Gregor Bole and Maciej Paterski make it a 1-2 for CCC Sprandi-Polkowice in stage 1 of Tour of Croatia.

Croatia looks nice.

http://www.tourofcroatia.com/


----------



## Apollonius (23 Apr 2015)

I am a bit puzzled by the Eurosport decision to cover Tour of Croatia rather than Trentino. I suspect there is a big sell from the Croatian Tourist Board. Still, Croatia looks nice and it is quite interesting to see this level of racing.


----------



## smutchin (23 Apr 2015)

Apollonius said:


> I suspect there is a big sell from the Croatian Tourist Board.



I haven't been following either race closely but I did notice the number of "Come to sunny Croatia" ads during coverage of Amstel Gold at the weekend - just as for the last couple of years there have been lots of "Come to sunny Poland" ads in July/August.


----------



## MisterStan (23 Apr 2015)

I can't speak for Croatia, but Poland is lovely during the summer - Krakow particularly so.


----------



## The Couch (23 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> ... I did notice the number of "Come to sunny Croatia" ads during coverage of Amstel Gold at the weekend - just as for the last couple of years there have been lots of "Come to sunny Poland" ads in July/August.


Are there any "Come to sunny Belgium" ads during March and April?
Cause we see many people coming to Belgium in those months 

p.s. They must be very good ads to fool convince those people


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2015)

Here's someone from today's stage who is absolutely delighted he visited Croatia, so much so that he started to punch the air with one lap to go


----------



## The Couch (24 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here's someone from today's stage who is absolutely delighted he visited Croatia, so much so that he started to punch the air with one lap to go


Hey... you would probably punch your fists in the air at the start, if you had the chance to start in this/any race, right?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2015)

The Couch said:


> Hey... you would probably punch your fists in the air at the start, if you had the chance to start in this/any race, right?



Only if it was in Croatia, a lovely place by all accounts.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2015)

And onto another lovely place tomorrow, Turkey.
https://www.tourofturkey.org/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> And onto another lovely place tomorrow, Turkey.
> https://www.tourofturkey.org/



If Cav doesn't win this stage then it'll be a monumental balls-up


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2015)

And Cavs takes it. Just.

Greipel looked strong but could not find a gap and was crowded out across the entire road. And Modolo sealed his fate.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2015)

Ooft! Tram lines in Croatia.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2015)

Good win for Paterski in Croatia, the lovely place that it is


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2015)

I'm not sure if it's up there with the delights of Croatia or Turkey, but the winner of today's La Roue Tourangelle was FDJ's Lorrenzo Manzin


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Apr 2015)

Cav wins again, but only by inches - apparently because he had a slow puncture... 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/presidential-cycling-tour-of-turkey-2015/stage-2/results


----------



## raindog (27 Apr 2015)

I thought Greipel would get it today, but he wasn't even top ten.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Apr 2015)

raindog said:


> I thought Greipel would get it today, but he wasn't even top ten.



I'm not sure what's up with him - he's looked out-of-sorts recently and certainly not Gorilla-like.


----------



## smutchin (27 Apr 2015)

Paying for his heroics in Flanders perhaps?


----------



## Apollonius (27 Apr 2015)

I thought he did a great job as a domestique. What else do ageing sprinters do? Lead outs, I suppose.


----------



## The Couch (28 Apr 2015)

I think his problem is that he doesn't have a great train, right now. 
And he seems to have lost his edge of finding/fighting for a good spot without a lead-out train (vs. all the upcoming or so-called "2nd tier" sprinters)

I do have the feeling if he would have a great lead-out train, he'd still be able to win as much as Cav.


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2015)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/presidential-cycling-tour-of-turkey-2015/stage-3/results
That oily snake, Rebellin, wins stage 3.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Apr 2015)

The Tour of Turkey is back to its own definition of normal then...


----------



## The Couch (28 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/presidential-cycling-tour-of-turkey-2015/stage-3/results
> That oily snake, Rebellin, wins stage 3.


Unfortunately that was to be expected with the strength of riders there at the moment


----------



## raindog (29 Apr 2015)

That was FAST! The hill did for Cav. Nice one for Greipel - that'll do him the world of good.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Apr 2015)

Modolo gets today's sprint with Cav and Greipel nowhere. The EQS sprint train was busted up by late attacks...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Apr 2015)

The Rund um Finanzplatz Eschborn-Frankfurt is cancelled due to the possibility of a terrorist attack! Two 'members of the local Salafist scene' arrested with guns, ammo and bomb-making equipment:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/run...after-police-thwart-possible-terrorist-action


----------



## rich p (1 May 2015)

Happy to see that Rebellin has lost the overall lead after dropping 42 secs to Durasek.


----------



## raindog (2 May 2015)

Cracking lead-out from Rensh for Cav - exciting finish - Modolo 2nd


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w9nPpn2mpU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 May 2015)

raindog said:


> Cracking lead-out from Rensh for Cav - exciting finish - Modolo 2nd



That looked easy for him. He was never even challenged.


----------



## raindog (3 May 2015)

Tremendous win for Mas Bonet today!
Jumping early was the right way to do it with that twisty, narrow finish.
Cav 2nd.

look how mental the last couple of ks were


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gDwMISFMyc


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 May 2015)

Wow, that was a tough, technical run-in and Mas Bonet had clearly decided before the race this was the way to win it. Perfect tactics. However, Cav is probably going to be less than happy with his EQS train, which really rather abandonned him too early...


----------



## raindog (3 May 2015)

did you see his look of surprise when Rensh dropped him off with about 600m to go?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2015)

The 5 days of the 4 days of Dunkirk starts tomorrow.


----------



## HF2300 (5 May 2015)

Has everyone been told they've got an extra day to do? Wouldn't want anyone celebrating early. Have visions of that penultimate lap thing happening, but a whole day rather than a whole lap early...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Has everyone been told they've got an extra day to do? Wouldn't want anyone celebrating early. Have visions of that penultimate lap thing happening, but a whole day rather than a whole lap early...



Its been going for 60 years this year and only the first few years were 4 days, since then its either been 5 or 6 days - but the name has stuck. I'd hope everyone has been briefed accordingly...


----------



## HF2300 (5 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Its been going for 60 years this year and only the first few years were 4 days, since then its either been 5 or 6 days - but the name has stuck. I'd hope everyone has been briefed accordingly...



Well, you never know, those neo-pros are easily caught out sometimes...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2015)

Link for live coverage of 4 days of Dunkirk stage 1 - decent enough race so far
http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream


----------



## rich p (6 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Link for live coverage of 4 days of Dunkirk stage 1 - decent enough race so far
> http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream


I see that Colombia have a team - not really their terrain!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I see that Colombia have a team - not really their terrain!



I bet you didn't see the French army team tho* 



*you'd probably need to have seen their kit to get this one...


----------



## rich p (6 May 2015)

I always love the camo jokes!
Coquard for the win?


----------



## rich p (6 May 2015)

and why isn't Demarre defending?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2015)

Aye, I think Coquard will get it - and Demare has delusions of being better that spending 5 days in Dunkirk.

It would be so much easier for the commentators if they called FDJ "FDJ" rather than a name they have not used for 4 years...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2015)

Good win by Coquard, and decent ride by Theuns bringing his cobbles riding form to Dunkirk


----------



## rich p (6 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Good win by Coquard, and decent ride by Theuns bringing his cobbles riding form to Dunkirk


Did you put 67p on Bryan?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Did you put 67p on Bryan?


My betting days are over for now, but had I still been gambling I would have stuck a few bawbees on him.

But I am not so I didn't.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 May 2015)

Jonas Ahlstrand (Cofidis) gets the second stage over Coquard, who stays in the overall lead. Not exactly a world class field this year...


----------



## rich p (8 May 2015)

I've just watched Josh Edmondsen - An Post, (dumped by Sky), win stage 3 of the Tour of Azerbaijan. Hopefully not too late for him to fulfil his potential after drifting at Sky.
Took off with 3 or 4 km to go and hung on by a whisker on the uphill finish.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-dazerbadjan-2015/stage-3/results
Strange fact - Primoz Roglic, the GC leader, competed for Slovenia at the 2010 Olympics as a ski jumper! Not a logical career progression.


----------



## oldroadman (9 May 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Jonas Ahlstrand (Cofidis) gets the second stage over Coquard, who stays in the overall lead. Not exactly a world class field this year...


The Giro has just started, Tour of California is just about to start, Azerbijan is on, world tour teams will have their best GC/GT riders in Giro, next level at either Dunkerque or California, what do you expect? The calendar is busy, and division one teams usually have three teams on the road, then add in the pro-conti plus a few national teams and others, all the races are hard. There is no field that is not difficult to beat, even for the best!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2015)

4 Days coverage is very good - well done Eurosport!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> 4 Days coverage is very good - well done Eurosport!


I agree. You even get five days for the price of four.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2015)

oldroadman said:


> The Giro has just started, Tour of California is just about to start, Azerbijan is on, world tour teams will have their best GC/GT riders in Giro, next level at either Dunkerque or California, what do you expect? The calendar is busy, and division one teams usually have three teams on the road, then add in the pro-conti plus a few national teams and others, all the races are hard. There is no field that is not difficult to beat, even for the best!



Cool your jets, I know why it isn't a world class field, and I wasn't suggesting that it wasn't a hard race.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 May 2015)

Tour of California is underway (and Andrew Talansky of Garmindale has already abandoned). Live TV at 10pm. This is a race I enjoy watching.


----------



## robertob (10 May 2015)

Wild finish in the Tour d'Azerbaïdjan, wasn't it? Very courageous performance by Sergey Firsanov to win it. Thought his breakaway group is caught 3k out or so but kicked on again. Primož Roglič won the Tour in the end.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2015)

robertob said:


> Wild finish in the Tour d'Azerbaïdjan, wasn't it? Very courageous performance by Sergey Firsanov to win it. Thought his breakaway group is caught 3k out or so but kicked on again. Primož Roglič won the Tour in the end.


And Josh Edmondson ended up 6th on GC.


----------



## robertob (10 May 2015)

Yes. His win at stage 3 was very impressive. Brave move paid off.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 May 2015)

Ireland's Sam Bennett took stage 1 of the Bayern Rundfahrt beating Bouhanni and Degenkolb in the sprint. Those are two impressive scalps.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Ireland's Sam Bennett took stage 1 of the Bayern Rundfahrt beating Bouhanni and Degenkolb in the sprint. Those are two impressive scalps.



Yay, an "almost British" victory - @User will be delighted


----------



## robertob (14 May 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2015)

Another sprint win today for Sam Bennett - they'll be dancing in the streets of Belgium/Ireland/Nearlyland


----------



## robertob (15 May 2015)

Bayern Rundfahrt from a different kind of perspective:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2015)

I wonder at what point Bouhanni will realise his move to Cofidis was a complete mindfúck decision? Getting his arse handed to him in lower races only mentioned in CC's Minor Races thread is a long way from last year when he was winning big at the Giro.

Although FDJ can't claim to not be missing the twat as they don't seem to have anyone competing on a regular basis in top races - Demare, their alleged top sprinter, was at the Tour of Picardie today...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 May 2015)

You'd have to bet on Alex Dowsett taking the TT and the overall today, starting just 20 seconds down and looking to be the most accomplished tester in the field.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

Guardini wins the 2nd stage of Picardie


----------



## rich p (16 May 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> You'd have to bet on Alex Dowsett taking the TT and the overall today, starting just 20 seconds down and looking to be the most accomplished tester in the field.


You were right but he only had 1 second over Machado in the stage, and 2 in the GC


----------



## raindog (16 May 2015)

Brad missed out by 38 seconds, probably due to high winds
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-hull-10mi-tt-but-misses-out-on-record-172007
his minute man held him off for four minutes and set a new PB - well done, lad!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 May 2015)

rich p said:


> You were right but he only had 1 second over Machado in the stage, and 2 in the GC



I didn't notice Marchado in the listings; I had thought Barta would be his main competition.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2015)

And Dowsett wins the overall in the Bayern Rundfahrt. He's had a good month!


----------



## robertob (17 May 2015)

rich p said:


> And Dowsett wins the overall in the Bayern Rundfahrt. He's had a good month!


Here're some highlights from that particular stage: 



Today it was Degenkolb again who landed the odds. Benett finished third.


----------



## The Couch (18 May 2015)

Boeckmans continues his nice season (although it was once more interrupted due to a fall and injury) and take the overall in Picardie (together with 2 sprint finishes)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 May 2015)

Fun and games at the An Post Ras. Race leader Francesco Reda (who?) is dq'd for getting a tow back on after a puncture. Defiant to the last he tweets this...







...then he deletes it. What a wånker.


----------



## robertob (18 May 2015)

Here's some nice shots from the 2nd stage of the An Post Rás: http://www.sportsfile.com/more-images/1505141/


----------



## Buddfox (19 May 2015)

I enjoyed the tweet from the organisers: "Everyone knows it's a long, long way to Tipperary, but today it is 137.2km"


----------



## rich p (20 May 2015)

Kruopsis takes stage 4 of the Ras, while Kristoff makes it a double winning day for Katusha, at the Tour of Norway


----------



## iLB (22 May 2015)

Looks cold up that mountain in Norway! Fancy EBH.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2015)

iLB said:


> Fancy EBH.


Each to his own. I prefer the hunky good looks of Kristoff.


----------



## User169 (23 May 2015)

World Ports Classic today and tomorrow. Kittel is down to race.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2015)

A stage win for Ian Bibby in the Ras and Josh Edmondson keeping his revival with 2nd place on GC.


----------



## User169 (23 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> World Ports Classic today and tomorrow. Kittel is down to race.



Astana's Andrea Guardini takes it. Famous for, er, having the most stage wins at the Tour of Langkawi -18!

Kittel at least finished.


----------



## iLB (23 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Each to his own. I prefer the hunky good looks of Kristoff.



Ah yes, inevitable. 

Another quite exciting uphill finish today, oldish Spanish guy won it for Kia Royal or whoever they are. Think EBH hit top ten, he looked pretty dead at the end... hope he gets selected for TdF and pulls of a win or two.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2015)

Tom Boonen took his first win for a calendar year in the Tour of Belgium.


----------



## The Couch (29 May 2015)

1 and 2 of yesterday change places, so today it's Demare before Boonen


----------



## rich p (29 May 2015)

Looks like the race to rehabilitate perpetual losers


----------



## iLB (29 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Looks like the race to rehabilitate perpetual losers



Tyler Farrar tomorrow then?


----------



## robertob (31 May 2015)

I'm in Berlin at the moment and went to watch the Garmin Velothon. Ramon Sinkeldam won the race for Giant, Sam Bennett finished 2nd. The race went along a scenic route through the city passing the Brandenburger Tor. Here some photos I took on the day:













Peleton



__ robertob
__ 31 May 2015
__ 1


















Breakaway



__ robertob
__ 31 May 2015


















Rietumu - Delfin



__ robertob
__ 31 May 2015


















Peleton



__ robertob
__ 31 May 2015


















Peleton



__ robertob
__ 31 May 2015


















Flamme Rouge



__ robertob
__ 31 May 2015


----------



## The Couch (1 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Looks like the race to rehabilitate perpetual losers


there might be some truth in this ... Van Avermaet won the "queen stage" and the overall GC 

FYI, Benoot ended in 2nd place and is confirming the good things we saw from him earlier this year


----------



## The Couch (3 Jun 2015)

Kris Boeckmans wins "Gullegem Koerse" (hey, this is the Minor races thread )

I believe that this is like his 8th or 9th victory of the year already (!)... granted it's all rather small stuff, but if he could start avoiding injuries or sickness he should be starting to ride (and perform) in some bigger races as well

(and there can't be a lot of other riders who have won this amount of races this year... be it even small ones... right?)

FYI, Greg Van Avermaet took 3rd place in the reduced sprint in Gullegem Koerse (Henderson, Lampaert and Van der Sande were the only other well-known names in front)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2015)

Convicted doper Linus Gerdemann (Cult Energy) wins stage 2 of Tour du Luxembourg, and moves into the overall lead.


----------



## robertob (6 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Convicted doper Linus Gerdemann (Cult Energy) wins stage 2 of Tour du Luxembourg, and moves into the overall lead.


Has he ever been convicted actually? 

Still remember very vividly when - now almost a decade ago - he won a mountain stage at the tour, went into yellow and was though to be our new Jan Ullrich. Didn't quite work out....


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2015)

robertob said:


> Has he ever been convicted actually?


It's entirely possible that only Marmion has convicted him 

In his role of witchfinder general






But as far as I know he hasn't, only being listed on the infamous UCI index of suspicion list.


----------



## robertob (6 Jun 2015)

Haha okay... so I had that right in mind then. Nothing wrong with naming and shaming the dopers of our world, though!


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2015)

I keeping a low profile in case Marmion dobs me in for that Nurofen I took on the Welsh ride.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

robertob said:


> Has he ever been convicted actually?
> 
> Still remember very vividly when - now almost a decade ago - he won a mountain stage at the tour, went into yellow and was though to be our new Jan Ullrich. Didn't quite work out....





Crackle said:


> It's entirely possible that only Marmion has convicted him
> 
> But as far as I know he hasn't, only being listed on the infamous UCI index of suspicion list.



I was sure he had been convicted but I stand corrected. I'll not bother editing my post saying he was convicted tho


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I keeping a low profile in case Marmion dobs me in for that Nurofen I took on the Welsh ride.



Well, it enhanced your performance. Not much I warrant...


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2015)

Sagan wins Stage 3 of the |Tour de Suisse wth Tom Dumoulin still in yellow - if that's the colour they use.
Highlights on ES at 7 ish.
Not sure why Cav is here with the lumps and bumps unless it's to train for the TdF grupetto.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Jun 2015)

Marmion reminds me of the boy who cried wolf.


----------



## raindog (16 Jun 2015)

I can't find a stream anywhere for the Tour de Suisse in English or French - anyone know what's going on? Better still, anyone got a link?


----------



## smutchin (16 Jun 2015)

From procyclingstats.com...


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2015)

I think it's an hors category finish tomorrow so all change on the GC front.
Pinot looking good but it would be nice if GT could move up a rung on the climbing stages


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2015)

Yup, 237km with a spike in the middle and a big old ramp at the end.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> I can't find a stream anywhere for the Tour de Suisse in English or French - anyone know what's going on? Better still, anyone got a link?


Dunno whether these will work later RD
https://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2015)

Pinot wins the stage and takes over yellow


----------



## raindog (17 Jun 2015)

I'd love to see that climb featured in a TdF stage one day - it was stupendous


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jun 2015)

It was indeed stupendous, I enjoyed that a lot.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Jun 2015)

That climb was utterly mental. Well done Pinot and a great result for Thomas.

Did I mention a Thomas win in the Vuelta? Hmm


----------



## tug benson (17 Jun 2015)

Just caught the highlights of the Tour of Switzerland, what a stunning final climb, Pinot with a good stage win,G done well..


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2015)

400bhp said:


> That climb was utterly mental. Well done Pinot and a great result for Thomas.
> 
> Did I mention a Thomas win in the Vuelta? Hmm


Steep climbs may be his downfall in the Vuelta. Like Wiggo, he'd need to take time from ITTs to stand a chance?


----------



## raindog (18 Jun 2015)

The Route du Sud is underway. This is a nice little race, and there'll be eurosport live streams everyday. Contador and Quintana are riding this year as Tour preparation.
http://www.routedusud.fr/


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> The Route du Sud is underway. This is a nice little race, and there'll be eurosport live streams everyday. Contador and Quintana are riding this year as Tour preparation.
> http://www.routedusud.fr/



I see from the website that one of participating teams is Equipe Cycliste Armée de Terre - the French army team, made up entirely of professional soldiers. They've been in the amateur ranks since 2010 but are racing as a pro team for the first time this season. One of their riders is Bryan Alaphilippe, younger brother of Julian.

Their kit has a nice camo design which is much less offensive than Tinko-Saxoff's version. And they ride Cipollini bikes, also with a camo design. Cool.

http://www.equipearmeedeterre.fr/


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2015)

Where? I can't see anyone.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2015)

"LOL"


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2015)

Yeah sorry.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> The Route du Sud is underway. This is a nice little race, and there'll be eurosport live streams everyday. Contador and Quintana are riding this year as Tour preparation.
> http://www.routedusud.fr/


British Eurosport prefers live tennis so there are only highlights in the UK. Might be live on the Player app.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Jun 2015)

The European Games in Baku have been some way under the radar in this country (perhaps due to our lack of participation?). Anyway, the time trials took place today and Vas Kiryienka won gold for Belarus. Woo hoo!







The women's and men's road races are on Saturday and Sunday respectively. Who knew?

EDIT: having looked at the website GB has sent a sizeable squad across a wide range of sports. No cyclists though.

ANOTHER EDIT: Women's TT was won by Ellen van Dijk...


----------



## raindog (18 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> British Eurosport prefers live tennis so there are only highlights in the UK. Might be live on the Player app.


here you go
http://privatestream.tv/player?streamname=ysicm873zorgoe&width=600&height=510
87k to go - nice clean feed for once, too


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2015)

Kittel and Greipel are both in the Ster ZLM Toer, which started yesterday with a 6.4km prologue.

This is the profile for this afternoon's first stage proper - a twisty but not especially lumpy circuit round 's-Hertogenbosch...





My money is on a bunch sprint.


----------



## The Couch (18 Jun 2015)

For the people interested to see how pro's who aren't climbers (and therefore don't get televised) ride up the Rettenbachferner after +200K of racing, here is Sep Vanmarcke being videotaped from his team managers' car:

Seems very unfair that he has to climb much more kilometers then the best climbers


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> My money is on a bunch sprint.



And a bunch sprint it was, but one with only 37 riders - not including Kittel.

Greipel won, unsurprisingly.


----------



## raindog (18 Jun 2015)

Tronet mugged the peloton in the Route du Sud. Europcar tried to set it up for Coquard but it all fell apart. Lively end to the stage and nice countryside.
I often enjoy these smaller races more than the GTs - am I a pervert?


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> Tronet mugged the peloton in the Route du Sud.



That was bizarre. Europcar looked like they had it all under control and then went awol in the last few hundred metres.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Jun 2015)

The Couch said:


> For the people interested to see how pro's who aren't climbers (and therefore don't get televised) ride up the Rettenbachferner after +200K of racing, here is Sep Vanmarcke being videotaped from his team managers' car:
> 
> Seems very unfair that he has to climb much more kilometers then the best climbers



Matt Stephens used a term I'd never heard before to describe that sort of riding. He called it "paperboying". I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## fimm (18 Jun 2015)

Is Sep Vanmarcke the _really _tall guy? Not ideal for climbing...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Jun 2015)

TdS, Sagan made that look easy at the end. Saw Cavendish looking around for someone to blame.


----------



## raindog (19 Jun 2015)

riders not happy with yesterday's finish
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/news-shorts-safety-concerns-over-tour-de-suisse-stage-finish


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2015)

I expect Geraint Thomas was reasonably happy with it - he took five seconds out of Pinot's lead.

Assuming they both stay pretty close to the front end of the race over the next two stages, Sunday's TT will be interesting - maybe not Lemond vs Fignon levels of interesting, but the result could be equally close either way.


----------



## The Couch (19 Jun 2015)

fimm said:


> Is Sep Vanmarcke the _really _tall guy? Not ideal for climbing...


No, I think your thinking of Stijn Vandenberghe (OPQS), although both are Flemish classics/cobblestone specialists.. but Vanmarcke is younger and has the highest potential (and has actually already won something)


----------



## raindog (19 Jun 2015)

Coquard got the job done today in the Route du Sud - right at the last minute - came from nowhere - great bit of riding.


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> Coquard got the job done today in the Route du Sud - right at the last minute - came from nowhere - great bit of riding.



The AG2R bloke didn't look too pleased! Classic case of going too early - completely blew up in the last 50 metres and ended up coasting over the line. 

Great timing by the peloton to catch the break with 200 metres to go.


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2015)

And Kristoff beats Sagan in the TdS. Cav not in the top 10

And @smutchin , another 5 seconds for G over TP


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> And @smutchin , another 5 seconds for G over TP



Christ, if G ends up winning this race by less than 10 seconds (which seems eminently possible), Pinot will be kicking himself. Of course, G could win it by substantially more than 10 seconds...

Just had a quick look through the results to see if there have been any comparable head-to-heads between Thomas and Pinot. In last year's Bayern Rundfahrt, which G won, Pinot lost 1.19 to him in the 25km TT - although he may not have been going full gas as he was already out of GC contention. The TdS TT is 38km over similar terrain - not hugely lumpy but certainly not flat.


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2015)

OTOH, shouldn't overlook the possibility that Spilak could nick it off both of them...


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2015)

2/2 for Greipel at the Ster ZLM Toer.

Kittel nowhere again - 107th @ 33 seconds, to be precise.

That's one way to beat him, I suppose - ride him out of the race before you get to the sprint.


----------



## raindog (20 Jun 2015)

I assumed Quickstep didn't work yesterday because Kwiatkowski was in with a shout right up till the last few metres?
Also, after last year's disaster I reckon Cav is terrified of being injured in a crash so close to the Tour start.


----------



## raindog (20 Jun 2015)

Can't wait to see what happens between Berto and Quintana on today's climbs. Do they go for the win? Do they hold back with the Tour about to start? Does one attack while the other sandbags? All will be revealed from 2.30 onwards


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> Can't wait to see what happens between Berto and Quintana on today's climbs. Do they go for the win? Do they hold back with the Tour about to start? Does one attack while the other sandbags? All will be revealed from 2.30 onwards


Head to head at the mo. French comms just said pokerface - do they not have their own word!
I wonder if Quintana will drop his chain in the Porte de Bales?


----------



## raindog (20 Jun 2015)

Latour busting a gut 
ride of his life....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

who the feck thinks its a good idea to stand at the side of the road with pink smoke flare? nobber.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

I like this no commentary coverage on Eurosport player


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2015)

It looked to me as if Quintana was doing just enough to show Bert that he could stay with him easily enough on that climb. Contador is descending better though


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I like this no commentary coverage on Eurosport player


I'm listening to the French commentary and I think he just said, Alberto c'est un doping nobbaire ...


----------



## raindog (20 Jun 2015)

cool ride from Berto - that's thrown a challenge down
won't please you lot, though


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

Dirty Bertie will no doubt remind Nairo of this win just before stage 18 of the Tour


----------



## roadrash (20 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Dirty Bertie will no doubt remind Nairo of this win just before stage 18 of the Tour



I wonder how many sirloins he will eat between now and stage 18


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2015)

He does always animate a race though. As do Nibali and Froome to be honest, let's hope it all pans out this year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> who the feck thinks its a good idea to stand at the side of the road with pink smoke flare? nobber.


evidence of nobberishness


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

Lovely close up of Maxime Monfort's road rash


----------



## raindog (20 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> He does always animate a race though. As do Nibali and Froome to be honest, let's hope it all pans out this year.


Nibali is my favourite current GT winner - just a shame he rides for That Team.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

Thomas sneaks back another 3 seconds on Pinot today


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> OTOH, shouldn't overlook the possibility that Spilak could nick it off both of them...


What's Spilak like at TTing?
Tom Dumoulin could leapfrog them all at only 50 seconds back from GT


----------



## smutchin (20 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> What's Spilak like at TTing?



Useful enough to be of concern! He was second to Porte at Paris-Nice this year (short and uphill) and did very well at Romandie in 2013 (short and flat). Tomorrow is long(ish) and lumpy though.



> Tom Dumoulin could leapfrog them all at only 50 seconds back from GT



Good point. I hadn't looked beyond the top few places but Dumoulin is definitely close enough to be a threat.

Pinot isn't that bad at TTs either so could yet hold on.

Looks to me like G wants it more than the others though.


----------



## robertob (20 Jun 2015)

Lutsenko looked like a machine today in the TDS. Didn't even let Bakelants take a turn. Made it all. Very impressive.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2015)

robertob said:


> Lutsenko looked like a machine today in the TDS. Didn't even let Bakelants take a turn. Made it all. Very impressive.


Astana riders are good at that sort of thing - I think it must be something in the Kazakhstan water.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jun 2015)

Spilak to nick it for me tomorrow, by a few seconds over Thomas.


----------



## robertob (20 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Astana riders are good at that sort of thing - I think it must be something in the Kazakhstan water.


Yes that is true. Heard their water is full of healing minerals & vitamins which accelerate recovery - but only if you drink it in combination with wearing very tight blue shorts and have properly shaved legs.


----------



## RobNewcastle (21 Jun 2015)

Hopw G Thomas smashes it today!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2015)

Live coverage of road race from European Games in Baku:
http://www.baku2015.com/video/live/video/live-video-road-cycling.html


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2015)

From the lack of people in Baku watching it I'm imagining they are all indoors watching the live link I posted.


----------



## robertob (21 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> From the lack of people in Baku watching it I'm imagining they are all indoors watching the live link I posted.


All watching the gymnastics.


----------



## robertob (21 Jun 2015)

Louis Leon Sanchez won the road race in a sprint.... finally. It felt this race would never end. The same lap over and over again. Since the morning when first I started to watch at 8.30, while the race went on ,I went to Lidl, cleaned the house, wrote some stuff... and whenever I glimpsed at the TV, it looked all the same. It was pretty dull I have to say. Thanks good they show the rhythmic gymnastic on BT.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2015)

My heartfelt congrats to the (ex) doper LLS


----------



## smutchin (21 Jun 2015)

Watching a French stream of the TdS. The miserable unpatriotic commentators are being pretty down on Pinot's chances of winning! They seem to think Dumoulin is the favourite.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jun 2015)

And they're right to be concerned - Pinot already 13 seconds down on Dumoulin at first time check after 3.8km.

Thomas is matching Dumoulin's time so far.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jun 2015)

Dumoulin 11 seconds quicker than Spartacus at 21km.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jun 2015)

Dumoulin, Spilak and Thomas all went through 15km in exactly the same time, 3 seconds quicker than Fab! And Spilak has just gone through 21km in the same time as Dumoulin.

Pinot won't even finish on the podium at this rate.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jun 2015)

Thomas 7 seconds down on Spilak at 21km - it's going to be very close between them at the finish.

Pinot a minute down at the same check.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jun 2015)

400bhp said:


> Spilak to nick it for me tomorrow, by a few seconds over Thomas.



5 seconds, to be exact. Shame.

Well done Spilak, though. Great ride. Thomas looked like he was really suffering for most of the second half of that.

Dumoulin wins the stage and pips Pinot to third place on the podium.


----------



## raindog (21 Jun 2015)

FFS - the trophy 
can't imagine what that might get used for in the future. Obviously too big to fit into the cabinet with the others.


----------



## raindog (21 Jun 2015)

Tremendous ride from Dumoulin.


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2015)

Disappointed for Thomas.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2015)

It shows a serious fallibility of Pinot's on his future GT aspirations


----------



## huwsparky (21 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> FFS - the trophy
> can't imagine what that might get used for in the future.


I thought it was an egg timer!


----------



## huwsparky (21 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Disappointed for Thomas.


I agree, gutted for him. Should have gone all out and gone with Pinot on the mountain stage.


----------



## The Couch (21 Jun 2015)

robertob said:


> Lutsenko looked like a machine today in the TDS. Didn't even let Bakelants take a turn. Made it all. Very impressive.


Bakelants said to him after the finish: "You were like a motorbike"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jun 2015)

Pleased for Spilak - he's one of my favourite riders, a guy who seems to thrive when the conditions are terrible or in tough, lumpy races.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2015)

Greipel took the overall in the Ster ZLM, with Matt Brammeier of Ireland winning the final stage for MTN Chewbacca


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> 5 seconds, to be exact. Shame.
> 
> Well done Spilak, though. Great ride. Thomas looked like he was really suffering for most of the second half of that.
> 
> Dumoulin wins the stage and pips Pinot to third place on the podium.



Great racing. Do you think sky will put Thomas in the tour? I'm hoping they don't but throw him in the vuelta instead. I'm only saying that because it's likely porte will be in the tour and will be froomes lieutenant and be plan b. So he will have little chance of a pop at a top 20 place.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> It shows a serious fallibility of Pinot's on his future GT aspirations


It does but he's young and has time to put it right. 

I think its a typical french disdain for time trialling. It does not help them.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jun 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Pleased for Spilak - he's one of my favourite riders, a guy who seems to thrive when the conditions are terrible or in tough, lumpy races.



He's deffo a 7 day specialist. Next rung on the ladder is to go for a high gc spot.


----------



## RobNewcastle (21 Jun 2015)

400bhp said:


> Great racing. Do you think sky will put Thomas in the tour? I'm hoping they don't but throw him in the vuelta instead. I'm only saying that because it's likely porte will be in the tour and will be froomes lieutenant and be plan b. So he will have little chance of a pop at a top 20 place.



I'd say Thomas is a dead cert because of his classics ability on the cobbles and his excellent climbing ability. In Poels and Thomas Sky have two serious sufferers for Froome and they would take the pressure off Porte to a degree.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jun 2015)

400bhp said:


> Great racing. Do you think sky will put Thomas in the tour? I'm hoping they don't but throw him in the vuelta instead.



G is a definite for the Tour and will be a very valuable domestique for Froome. I used to think he had GC potential himself but I can't see it now.


----------



## Andrew Br (22 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> ................ I used to think he had GC potential himself but I can't see it now.



Yes, I wonder whether he's a victim of his versatility; powerful enough to win a one day classic but, perhaps, too heavy for GC on a major tour.
Perhaps he needs to target one or the other ?
If he chooses the classics, he could still play an important role supporting Sky's lead rider in the tours although I suspect that he'd need to "build up" to have the best chance in the classics. That might compromise his tour role given Sky's focus on getting GC on those events.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jul 2015)

Two other fairly big stage races are taking place while the TdF is on: Saturday sees the start of the Tour of Austria, and over in China the next day, the Tour of Qinghai Lake rolls out. While Austria will see the World Tour 'B-Teams' in action, Qinghai Lake will almost innevitably be won by a suspiciously powerful Iranian...


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Qinghai Lake will almost innevitably be won by a suspiciously powerful Iranian...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> ... Qinghai Lake will almost innevitably be won by a suspiciously powerful Iranian...



It's all kicking off at Qinghai Lake

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...tween-kump-and-gavazzi-at-qinghai-lake_378008


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> It's all kicking off at Qinghai Lake
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...tween-kump-and-gavazzi-at-qinghai-lake_378008




How come that bloke who looks in his 60's doesn't have a biological passport??


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> How come that bloke who looks in his 60's doesn't have a biological passport??



As far as I know it's just Pro Teams and Pro Continental teams who are subject to the biological passport


----------



## raindog (13 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Saturday sees the start of the Tour of Austria,


Didn't Geraint win this last year?


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> Didn't Geraint win this last year?


Kennaugh IIRC


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2015)

Meanwhile, it was the GP Cerami yesterday and Philippe Gilbert won over Danny Van Poppel. Interestingly for British fans, in 6th place and the front group of ten with the same time as Gilbert, was Chris Lawless of Team Wiggins. Nice result.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Adam Yates wins San Sebastian and gets to wear the dapper hat - although it appears there was confusion* on the line as he didn't realise he had won. Which is better than thinking he had and then finding out he hadn't I suppose.






*edit - the confusion arose as Van Avermaet was out in the lead but was taken out by a Moto


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

The crash that deprived GVA victory


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

Very different weather for the women's RideLondon compared to last week's La Course.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

It's become a duathlon with that sprinting for a spare bike, except they're in cycling shoes. I'm not sure I could walk in SLs let alone run.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Aug 2015)

Great win for Yates in San Sebastian, tough one for Van Avarmaet though, he could have taken it. Pity the plane or whatever transmitting the race failed.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

Feck, half the peloton has gone down on the last lap.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Feck, half the peloton has gone down on the last lap.


Looked even worse in the replay. Proper pile up. Well done to Barbara Guarischi for taking the win.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> The crash that deprived GVA victory


And with moving pictures

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKWDjzRf_G4


----------



## robertob (1 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Adam Yates wins San Sebastian and gets to wear the dapper hat - although it appears there was confusion* on the line as he didn't realise he had won. Which is better than thinking he had and then finding out he hadn't I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does a second place at the San Sebastian pay so much that it s a legit compensation for being deprived of a famous victory by being knocked down by a motorbike? Just wondering because GVA looks full of joy.... the actual winner, not so much.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

robertob said:


> Does a second place at the San Sebastian pay so much that it s a legit compensation for being deprived of a famous victory by being knocked down by a motorbike? Just wondering because GVA looks full of joy.... the actual winner, not so much.


That's Gilbert, not GVA


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Aug 2015)

robertob said:


> Does a second place at the San Sebastian pay so much that it s a legit compensation for being deprived of a famous victory by being knocked down by a motorbike? Just wondering because GVA looks full of joy.... the actual winner, not so much.


That Belgian is Gilbert, VA never finished.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2015)

This seems to be happening an awful lot of late. Are there more moto riders than before? Should there be stricter rules about where they can go and when?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This seems to be happening an awful lot of late. Are there more moto riders than before? Should there be stricter rules about where they can go and when?


The above incident seems completely reckless - I have no idea what he was trying to do but he fecked it up whatever it was.
I am not sure what all the moto riders do but perhaps they need to ensure they have a bit more knowledge before letting them ride within the peloton.


----------



## robertob (1 Aug 2015)

Right, that makes sense... my comment not so much then.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Is there an echo in here?


never saw that, must try harder, a thousand apologies


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> never saw that, must try harder, a thousand apologies


Only joking, much better to have it repeated than missed - also, it wouldn't be unusual for me to be on someone's ignore list and for my comment to not have been seen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2015)

Marcel Kittel and his lovely hair take stage 1 in Poland


----------



## mjr (2 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Marcel Kittel and his lovely hair take stage 1 in Poland


You are Ned Boulting's ghost writer AICM5P


----------



## robertob (2 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Marcel Kittel and his lovely hair take stage 1 in Poland


They advertised this as the Champions League of Cycling. If so, the Germans are always a good bet of course. Well done Marcel! 


View: https://youtu.be/LwL0OyhPDnk


----------



## smutchin (4 Aug 2015)

Fantastic news - Phinney and Stetina are back in action at the Tour of Utah, and Phinney has marked his return with a third place on the opening stage. Brilliant! It might take a while for him to get back to the level he was at before the crash, but it certainly doesn't look like he's lost any of his appetite for racing. So very pleased for him.
https://www.tourofutah.com/race/stage/1
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-of-utah-2015/stage-1/results/

And hats off to Stetina - he came in a couple of minutes down on the main bunch so maybe isn't back to full form yet, but even so, that's an impressively rapid recovery from what was a really nasty crash.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2015)

Second win in a row for Pelucchi in Poland. Kittel wasn't strong enough on the last incline.
Pleased for IAM, the sponsors needed some exposure


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2015)

Hold the front page, EBH finally wins a race.
Albeit 'only' in the T of Denmark
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/post-danmark-rundt-tour-of-denmark-2015/stage-2/results/


----------



## coffeejo (6 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Hold the front page, EBH finally wins a race.
> Albeit 'only' in the T of Denmark
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/post-danmark-rundt-tour-of-denmark-2015/stage-2/results/


I enjoyed that finish. Made up for the scenery. (Sorry, Denmark!)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Aug 2015)

And the award for the best hat goes to....


----------



## HF2300 (8 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> And the award for the best hat goes to....



Marginal gains...


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2015)

A bit slack on updates - maybe it's the post TdF hangover.
Juul Jensen wins T of Denmark.
Izagirre wins T of Poland and Joe Dombrowski leads T of Utah.
That is all


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Aug 2015)

I see another rider, this time Matt Brammeier at Utah, was taken out by a service car. Bloody dangerous things these motorised vehicles in the middle of a bike race.

Reports are that he does not need surgery but he looks fairly beaten up:






edit: story here - http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/brammeier-hospitalised-after-colliding-with-car-during-tour-of-utah/


----------



## coffeejo (9 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> I see another rider, this time Matt Brammeier at Utah, was taken out by a service car. Bloody dangerous things these motorised vehicles in the middle of a bike race.
> 
> Reports are that he does not need surgery but he looks fairly beaten up:
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain I'm not the only person wondering what the alternatives are. Can't see a return to "thy shalt fix they own bike" going down very well.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Aug 2015)

I was just about to post about Brammeir too - the description of the accidents seems a bit unclear about exactly what happened, but that's him out for the season. As I posted in the TdF thread, there seem to have been a lot of incidents involving service vehicles this year, but I don't know if it is more than usual...


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2015)

Incidentally, Tao Geoghan-Hart (soon to be of Sky) is 13th in the Tour of Utah.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Aug 2015)

Eneco Tour starts tomorrow, live coverage and highlights on Eurosport. Should be a good one.


----------



## Crackle (9 Aug 2015)

The video of Brammeier's crash seems to have gone now but when I watched it the service car was taking the same line as the other cars and staying out of the way of the riders. Brammeier came around in a completely different line going very fast. Locked the back wheel up and went into the side of the car. It was hard to say who was at fault from what I saw of the video.

Edit: Found it again

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x30zdpa

and re-watching it, I'm not sure if he'd have made that bend at that speed.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2015)

Crackle said:


> The video of Brammeier's crash seems to have gone now but when I watched it the service car was taking the same line as the other cars and staying out of the way of the riders. Brammeier came around in a completely different line going very fast. Locked the back wheel up and went into the side of the car. It was hard to say who was at fault from what I saw of the video.
> 
> Edit: Found it again
> 
> ...


Looks like he'd already overcooked it and locked up the brakes.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2015)

Dombrowski duly wins the Tour of Utah to give Garmin and Vaughters a boost after the pre-race favourite, Danielson, tested +ve. The dick.


----------



## woohoo (10 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Looks like he'd already overcooked it and locked up the brakes.


I don't think he would have made that bend. It may even be that the car saved him from something worse e.g. hitting the trees or the spectators. Not nice to see.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Aug 2015)

Sky's Elia Viviani takes the sprint on the first stage of the Eneco Tour over Danny van Poppel (Trek) and Jean-Pierre Drucker (BMC). You would have put money on Greipel but he lost his train and started the sprint way too early. In fact the whole finale was all over the shop, with no team able to keep control and there was also a big crash towards the end, luckily just behind the main contenders.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Aug 2015)

But the Gorilla makes amends today with the win.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Aug 2015)

Tom Boonen took today's stage over Demarre and Viviani. I hadn't even realised that he was in the race before this...


----------



## The Couch (13 Aug 2015)

The Arctic Race of Norway is starting today.

Funny fact... they have a pretty fitting alternative to the polka dot jersey (King of the Mountain)... The "Salmon jersey"




The Norwegian salmon-industry (of which you don't want to look at any of the "insider" documentaries) is one of the biggest sponsors of the race and so starting this (3rd) edition, this jersey is being introduced.
The parallel can be - somewhere - found in the fact that salmons swim upstream and the riders ride uphill

FYI, there is a nice 500kg fresh salmon award for the rider crossing the "Lavangseidet" mountain first
(which strangely isn't even the highest peak or a mountain finish)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Aug 2015)

Kristoff predictably takes the first sprint in the Arctic Tour, but it was a much closer thing between him and EBH than one might have expected - with the two way ahead of anyone else. 

At the Eneco Tour (for those still awake), Jos Van Emden (I had to say 'who?') won the TT, beating people like Malori, Boom and Keldemann, all of whom you'd have fancied.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Aug 2015)

500kg is pretty big for a salmon. Pretty big for anything awarded on a race podium tbh.


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Aug 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> 500kg is pretty big for a salmon. Pretty big for anything awarded on a race podium tbh.


It's pretty big for a shark.


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Kristoff predictably takes the first sprint in the Arctic Tour, but it was a much closer thing between him and EBH than one might have expected - with the two way ahead of anyone else.
> 
> At the Eneco Tour (for those still awake), *Jos Van Emden (I had to say 'who?')* won the TT, beating people like Malori, Boom and Keldemann, all of whom you'd have fancied.



He set the pace in the 1st stage TT in the TDF - finished 4th or 5th I think - he's excellent in short TTs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> He set the pace in the 1st stage TT in the TDF - finished 4th or 5th I think - he's excellent in short TTs.


Aye, it was then I had my "who?" moment. Turns out that he's been around for years without me ever hearing of him


----------



## Hont (14 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Turns out that he's been around for years without me ever hearing of him



First WT tour win and, given how self-conscious he was when on camera, you could tell.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Aug 2015)

Young Sam Bennett takes the sprint in the Arctic Tour today (Daniel Mclay was 5th, good for him!).

Some excitement in the Eneco Tour, where rain caused problems for the peloton and a two-man break of Johan Le Bon (FdJ) and Dylan van Baarle (Cannondale-Garmin) succeeded. But Wilco Keldermann takes over the race lead.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Johan Le Bon (FdJ)



That must be his first ever pro win - I cannot recall him ever winning anything ever ever. Ever. Not even the race to the showers.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> That must be his first ever pro win - I cannot recall him ever winning anything ever ever. Ever. Not even the race to the showers.



Me neither, but apparently he also won the Boucles de la Mayenne prologue this year. That does seem to have been his first ever win as a pro although he has been on the podium a few times.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2015)

The big boys got serious in the Eneco Tour today. The whole classification got turned upside-down as the like of GVA pushed it out. Tim Wellens won solo and takes over the lead. 

Over in the Arctic Race, escapee Rein Taaramae got overhauled by Ben Hermans right at the death. Must be sick as a parrot.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The big boys got serious in the Eneco Tour today. The whole classification got turned upside-down as the like of GVA pushed it out. Tim Wellens won solo and takes over the lead.
> 
> Over in the Arctic Race, escapee Rein Taaramae got overhauled by Ben Hermans right at the death. Must be sick as a parrot.


and Stannard and Sutton DNF'd (at Eneco)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Aug 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> and Stannard and Sutton DNF'd (at Eneco)



Looks like some post-Tour exhaustion in the case of Stannard. Not quite sure what Sutton's excuse is... maybe the opposite, a lack of race fitness.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2015)

Another "jeezo, has he ever won a race before?*" victory in Eneco Tour, with Quinziato taking the stage.

*he has


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Another "jeezo, has he ever won a race before?*" victory in Eneco Tour, with Quinziato taking the stage.
> 
> *he has


He's not as old as Horner


----------



## The Couch (17 Aug 2015)

Wellens should take this form to the Vuelta (after horribly failing to find any of it for the Ardennes and Tour)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Aug 2015)

Fantastic result for Taylor Phinney taking the sprint win in Stage 1 of the USA Pro Challenge. Way to announce your comeback from injury!


----------



## The Couch (18 Aug 2015)

Today is a really minor race happening... The "GP Stad Zottegem"

Still... last year this was won by E. Theuns (who has had a great early season classics campaign this year and who will undoubtedly be going to a World Tour team)
Other people in the top 5: Tiesj Benoot, Zico Waeytens and Jasper De Buyst

So a race where young potentials can shine


----------



## Buddfox (18 Aug 2015)

I'll whack this in here for now, but someone may feel it deserves it's own thread, but team GB is sending a squad to the Tour de l'Avenir:

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/g...Cycling-Team-named-for-2015-Tour-de-lAvenir-0

The English version of the website isn't working yet / at the moment, but the other teams (in French) listed here:

http://www.tourdelavenir.com/fr/la-course/les-equipes.html


----------



## The Couch (18 Aug 2015)

The Couch said:


> Today is a really minor race happening... The "GP Stad Zottegem"


This year the winner is Kenny Dehaes... so this time not a young rider or even a surprise considering his skill-set


----------



## HF2300 (18 Aug 2015)

Buddfox said:


> I'll whack this in here for now, but someone may feel it deserves it's own thread, but team GB is sending a squad to the Tour de l'Avenir:
> 
> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/g...Cycling-Team-named-for-2015-Tour-de-lAvenir-0
> 
> ...



There's a bit of a fuss about the Tour de l'Avenir as the rule changes mean WT pros can be (and are being) selected this year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2015)

Buddfox said:


> I'll whack this in here for now, but someone may feel it deserves it's own thread, but team GB is sending a squad to the Tour de l'Avenir:
> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/g...Cycling-Team-named-for-2015-Tour-de-lAvenir-0


I've mentioned Mark Stewart a few times in threads, mostly track related, and it's great to see him get a ride at l'Avenir - not too long ago he was handing me my arse on a plate every week at Caird Park velodrome in Dundee and last year did the same (along with just about everyone else) in a hilly TT in the Borders. He's a great rider and great bloke who has put in the effort and is now getting the rewards.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> I've mentioned Mark Stewart a few times in threads, mostly track related, and it's great to see him get a ride at l'Avenir - not too long ago he was handing me my arse on a plate every week at Caird Park velodrome in Dundee and last year did the same (along with just about everyone else) in a hilly TT in the Borders. He's a great rider and great bloke who has put in the effort and is now getting the rewards.


I saw Chris Lawless, another Avenir rider, win the U23 event at the Gent 6 dayer last autumn, with Matt Gibson.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> I saw Chris Lawless, another Avenir rider, win the U23 event at the Gent 6 dayer last autumn, with Matt Gibson.


He and Mark were partners in the Madison at the Derby Revolution and finished 3rd in the race that some blokes called Wiggins and Cavendish won.


----------



## Buddfox (19 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> I've mentioned Mark Stewart a few times in threads, mostly track related, and it's great to see him get a ride at l'Avenir - not too long ago he was handing me my arse on a plate every week at Caird Park velodrome in Dundee and last year did the same (along with just about everyone else) in a hilly TT in the Borders. He's a great rider and great bloke who has put in the effort and is now getting the rewards.



Nice. This kind of thing is great to see and I hope he (and the rest of the team) do well. I can see why the presence of World Tour riders might ruffle a few feathers, but I suppose that reflects the increasing profile of the event.


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2015)

Confessing my ignorance here. I just heard that Hugh Carthy (from Fulwood, Lancs) is 4th on GC in the USA Pro Challenge as we speak.
Not only have I not heard of him but he's riding for Caja Rural as a 21 year old. Kudos, chapeau and hat.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Confessing my ignorance here. I just heard that Hugh Carthy (from Fulwood, Lancs) is 4th on GC in the USA Pro Challenge as we speak.
> Not only have I not heard of him but he's riding for Caja Rural as a 21 year old. Kudos, chapeau and hat.


He's 5th now with Tao G-H in 13th


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2015)

After the ITT, Carthy is down to 9th but Tao G-H up to 6th

Rohan Dennis wins his second stage in a row

1 Rohan Dennis (Aus) BMC Racing Team 17:42:14 
2 Brent Bookwalter (USA) BMC Racing Team 0:00:44 
3 Rob Britton (Can) Team SmartStop 0:01:31 
4 Gavin Mannion (USA) Jelly Belly p/b Maxxis 0:01:49 
5 Lachlan David Morton (Aus) Jelly Belly p/b Maxxis 0:01:53 
6 Tao Geoghegan Hart (GBr) Axeon Cycling Team 0:01:58 
7 Lachlan Norris (Aus) Drapac Professional Cycling 0:02:02 
8 Toms Skujins (Lat) Hincapie Racing Team 0:02:08 
9 Hugh Carthy (GBr) Caja Rural-Seguros RGA 0:02:13 
10 Julien Bernard (Fra) Trek Factory Racing 0:02:14


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2015)

Tao G-H and Hugh Carty finished first and second in the young jersey comp. in the USA Procycling event.
Dennis takes the overall


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2015)

Kristoff wins Plouay


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2015)

Adam Yates lying second in the T of Alberta, behind Mollema.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2015)

Sounds like a bit of a Horlicks at the Tour of Alberta where everyone with the exception of lone breakaway rider took the wrong turn and ended up off-course.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Adam Yates lying second in the T of Alberta, behind Mollema.


And he finishes in 2nd and wins best young rider


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2015)

Eisel crashes in Canada. breaking his arm in the process


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2015)

Uran wins his first World Tour one-day race after late attack in Grand Prix Cycliste de Quebec.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/09/news/road/uran-wins-grand-prix-cycliste-de-quebec_384610


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2015)

Another 2nd for Adam Yates


----------



## The Couch (15 Sep 2015)

A much needed win for Wellens who had a terrible start of the season 
Told here 3 weeks ago, he should have taken his Eneco-winning form to the Vuelta...
if only these guys would listen to what is being said here, for sure 1 out of 20 things being said makes a lot of sense


----------



## The Couch (17 Sep 2015)

Jens Debusschere wins the GP de Wallonie (a race that ends on the climb to the Namur Citadel), in second place Jan Bakelants ... neither are selected for the Belgian WC team


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2015)

Tommeke!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/sparkassen-mnsterland-giro-2016/results/


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Oct 2015)

Some decent names in the Abu Dhabi tour race, chance for Sagan to give the rainbow stripes a quick stage win perchance ?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Oct 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Some decent names in the Abu Dhabi tour race, chance for Sagan to give the rainbow stripes a quick stage win perchance ?


Wouldn't it be great if Sagan buried "the curse of the rainbow stripes" on their first outing?


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2015)

I can't help thinking that it's going to be treated as an overblown exhibition race by many of the riders. 
A stage might even be gifted to Sagan.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> I can't help thinking that it's going to be treated as an overblown exhibition race by many of the riders.
> A stage might even be gifted to Sagan.


I don't agree. Any pro will want a win or a sprint jersey etc and the UCI points to go with them, and gifting victories is really only for post tour crits. I doubt the organizers and sponsors would be very happy to see no real competition, even in the heat.


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I don't agree. Any pro will want a win or a sprint jersey etc and the UCI points to go with them, and gifting victories is really only for post tour crits. I doubt the organizers and sponsors would be very happy to see no real competition, even in the heat.


Maybe not gifted but a lot will be going through the motions. It seems to me a race too far.
I'll watch almost any racing but I cba to see if it's even on Eurosport.


----------



## Stephen C (8 Oct 2015)

I tuned in to be told that the next and only remaining corner was 40km away...I turned off after that...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2015)

Qatar, Dubai, Oman and now this crap; and next year's Worlds are in Qatar...someone's pocket at the UCI is getting well lined - taking a leaf out of FIFA's book.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> Qatar, Dubai, Oman and now this crap; and next year's Worlds are in Qatar...someone's pocket at the UCI is getting well lined - taking a leaf out of FIFA's book.


I'm not sure who gets anything out of it. Very few watch it on TV, even less at the roadside.
Maybe someone can explain why it appeals to the Middle Eastern despots, advertisers or the UCI. Let alone the teams and riders unless their on an extra special bonus - free petrol for life?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure who gets anything out of it. Very few watch it on TV, even less at the roadside.
> Maybe someone can explain why it appeals to the Middle Eastern despots, advertisers or the UCI. Let alone the teams and riders unless their on an extra special bonus - free petrol for life?


It sounds like it's a roaring success with the riders...not
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...mpossible-conditions-at-abu-dhabi-tour-194918


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2015)

And for the winner a hawk...or maybe 2


----------



## mjr (9 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> And for the winner a hawk...or maybe 2


If I wasn't out cycling tomorrow and watching Paris-Tours on Sunday, I'd watch that race just to see what madness happens next!


----------



## psmiffy (9 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> Qatar, Dubai, Oman and now this crap; and next year's Worlds are in Qatar...someone's pocket at the UCI is getting well lined - taking a leaf out of FIFA's book.



you have just noticed this - you really need to ask your mate Fat Pat how all this came about


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2015)

Got it on in the background...zzzzzz...


----------



## Crackle (9 Oct 2015)

So Viviani wins Abu Dhabi Deux,,,,


----------



## mjr (10 Oct 2015)

VN tries to explain the middle Eastern races' appeal in http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...cling-in-the-middle-east-keeps-pumping_387327


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Oct 2015)

Jeesuz:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/inaugural-abu-dhabi-tour-route-announced/

Cav getting well excited when the event was announced


----------



## sleaver (10 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> Jeesuz:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/inaugural-abu-dhabi-tour-route-announced/
> 
> Cav getting well excited when the event was announced


Surprising how excited you can get when being paid........probably a lot 

So the heat is a problem and the riders are in it for 3+ hours, in direct sunshine, doing 120k+ each day. Footballers on the other hand, 90 minutes, only covering around 10k, walking at points and in a stadium that will provide some cover. Why is the World Cup being moved!!!!!


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2015)

sleaver said:


> Why is the World Cup being moved!!!!!


Corrupt bidding process?


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2015)

I was wondering what team was riding in dodgy looking camouflage at Paris Tours. Turns out it's the army. Guess that's OK then, isn't it?


----------



## smutchin (11 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> I was wondering what team was riding in dodgy looking camouflage at Paris Tours. Turns out it's the army. Guess that's OK then, isn't it?



They did the Route du Sud back in June as well -
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/minor-races-thread-2015-spoilers.173456/post-3751963


----------



## sleaver (11 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Corrupt bidding process?


I was being sarcastic about over paid prima donnas vs cyclists


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2015)

sleaver said:


> I was being sarcastic about over paid prima donnas vs cyclists


I know, but as far as I know it isn't being moved.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2015)

sleaver said:


> I was being sarcastic about over paid prima donnas vs cyclists


You forgot to call it wendyball


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2015)

Good win for Trentin in Tours today but it was looking the most likely result once GVA punctured.


----------



## mjr (12 Oct 2015)

sleaver said:


> So the heat is a problem and the riders are in it for 3+ hours, in direct sunshine, doing 120k+ each day. Footballers on the other hand, 90 minutes, only covering around 10k, walking at points and in a stadium that will provide some cover. Why is the World Cup being moved!!!!!


More praise for the Abu Dhabi Tour to annoy @Marmion at http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...ortunities-for-old-hands-up-and-comers_387497

A 10-year contract with a race organiser to build a new event up... sounds like what those crazy people in the tiny country of Britain did a while ago


----------



## sleaver (12 Oct 2015)

There is probably a very simple answer to this, but why didn't the 3km rule apply when Poels crashed on the third stage of the Abu Dhabi Tour?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> More praise for the Abu Dhabi Tour to annoy @Marmion at http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...ortunities-for-old-hands-up-and-comers_387497
> 
> A 10-year contract with a race organiser to build a new event up... sounds like what those crazy people in the tiny country of Britain did a while ago


Just shows how desperate the UCI are; there are many places they should be cultivating, the oil states should not be as prominent as they seem to have become.


----------



## MisterStan (12 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just shows how desperate the UCI are; there are many places they should be cultivating, the oil states should not be as prominent as they seem to have become.


It's not just the UCI; F1, football etc, sadly, money talks.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2015)

MisterStan said:


> It's not just the UCI; F1, football etc, sadly, money talks.....


Yes, I know that - it's desperate that the "new era" UCI follows suit; where money talks, corruption follows. If there was any hope that Cookson might change things then I think we may as well start waving our handkerchiefs now.


----------



## mjr (12 Oct 2015)

sleaver said:


> There is probably a very simple answer to this, but why didn't the 3km rule apply when Poels crashed on the third stage of the Abu Dhabi Tour?


The 3km rule's for bunch sprints and Poels crashed on an uphill finish


----------



## oldroadman (13 Oct 2015)

Correct - rule does not apply to mountain top finishes.


mjray said:


> The 3km rule's for bunch sprints and Poels crashed on an uphill finish


----------



## mjr (13 Oct 2015)

One last thing:</Columbo> Eurosport cancelled the highlights of Abu Dhabi Tour Stage 4 on Sunday because some minor snooker overran and there doesn't appear to be a repeat scheduled. Them racing around a F1 track was something a bit different and a stage I was interested to see a bit of. So I watched it on the internet instead of the TV, but doesn't that sum up how seriously it wasn't being taken by most people?


----------



## sleaver (14 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> One last thing:</Columbo> Eurosport cancelled the highlights of Abu Dhabi Tour Stage 4 on Sunday because some minor snooker overran and there doesn't appear to be a repeat scheduled. Them racing around a F1 track was something a bit different and a stage I was interested to see a bit of. So I watched it on the internet instead of the TV, but doesn't that sum up how seriously it wasn't being taken by most people?


So I guess the recording I have on Sky+ from 22:30 on Sunday isn't what I expect it to be 

While it is good to have races in different parts of the world, it did make me wonder if Abu Dhabi paid for a tour to take place there because they wanted it for the cycling, or to "show off" their country.

Also, from what I heard from what I have watched, the air temperatures they were putting on the screen were somewhat lower than what they actually were. What with the riders going slower than normal because it was so hot, was it again a tour just to show off the country.


----------



## mjr (14 Oct 2015)

Isn't showing off the area a large part of all pro cycling races? Certainly the UK races justify government support that way.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Oct 2015)

It's the Chrono des Nations on Sunday and the recently crowned TT world champ, Vasil Kiryienka, is taking part, as is the silver medalist Adriano Malori and fourth placed Jonathan Castroviejo. Go Kiry etc !


----------



## sleaver (14 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> Isn't showing off the area a large part of all pro cycling races? Certainly the UK races justify government support that way.


If you look at the countries that currently have pro races, they have a long historical interest in cycling. Compare that to Abu Dhabi that doesn't have that history (I'd never heard of the team based there before last week), has temperatures where athletes can't perform at their maximum, builds towns based on Switzerland at the base of a desert mountain etc. and then think what the difference is. Oil. They have a vast amount of money to "buy" events just because they can.

That said, I don't think this is the place for another discussion between us on government support/budgets


----------



## mjr (14 Oct 2015)

sleaver said:


> If you look at the countries that currently have pro races, they have a long historical interest in cycling


Ah, those historical hotbeds of cycling: Argentina, Malaysia, Iran, ...


----------



## smutchin (14 Oct 2015)

sleaver said:


> If you look at the countries that currently have pro races, they have a long historical interest in cycling.



So we should just continue to restrict the "World" Tour to the same small geographical area until the end of time? To my mind, it's a Very Good Thing that the UCI are actively spreading cycling's wings. However, while I'm sure we'd all love to see a Grand Tour staged in South America, the harsh reality is that new events will only be held where there is hard cash to support them.

On the other hand, it's never going to be a good idea to hold a race in a flat, dusty landscape with no corners for 300km and temperatures exceeding 50ºC.


----------



## smutchin (14 Oct 2015)

mjray said:


> Ah, those historical hotbeds of cycling: Argentina, Malaysia, Iran, ...



There are currently only three World Tour events outside Europe* - the Tour Down Under and two one-day races in Canada. 

(*Until the Tour of Poland achieved WT status, you could have narrowed that down further to Western Europe.)


----------



## smutchin (14 Oct 2015)

And yes, I know this thread is about minor races rather than the World Tour, but the WT is representative of European cycling's historical insularity.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2015)

It's a yellow card from Purito


----------



## sleaver (14 Oct 2015)

smutchin said:


> So we should just continue to restrict the "World" Tour to the same small geographical area until the end of time?


Your trying to put words in my mouth. I said "currently" which you then later confirmed in your other posts.


smutchin said:


> However, while I'm sure we'd all love to see a Grand Tour staged in South America, the harsh reality is that new events will only be held where there is hard cash to support them.
> 
> On the other hand, it's never going to be a good idea to hold a race in a flat, dusty landscape with no corners for 300km and temperatures exceeding 50ºC.


Which is basically what I said.

@mjray I think @smutchin has covered your reply


----------



## mjr (14 Oct 2015)

smutchin said:


> There are currently only three World Tour events outside Europe* - the Tour Down Under and two one-day races in Canada.


I was replying about pro races, not only WT. Abu Dhabi Tour isn't WT either.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2015)

You couldn't take a warning, so Purito has no other choice:


----------



## smutchin (14 Oct 2015)

Sorry, I'll just shut up now. I'm not trying to start an argument just... oh sod it, it's not important.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2015)

smutchin said:


> Sorry, I'll just shut up now. I'm not trying to start an argument just... oh sod it, it's not important.


Carry on, I'm just passing the time of day dicking about being Referee Purito


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Oct 2015)

"Who's the bastard, who's the bastard, who's the bastard in the black? Who's the bastard in the black?"


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Oct 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> It's the Chrono des Nations on Sunday and the recently crowned TT world champ, Vasil Kiryienka, is taking part, as is the silver medalist Adriano Malori and fourth placed Jonathan Castroviejo. Go Kiry etc !



*HE'S ONLY BLOODY GONE AND DONE IT AGAIN...




*


----------

